# email468 - Big Bud and PPP grow



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

SYSTEM DETAILS:
SPACE: Painted flat-white with mylar-covered walls
INTERIOR TOTAL: 24" x 46" x 75" = @ 48 Cubic Feet 
CANOPY: 
(maximum) 24" x 36" x 50" = @ 24 Cubic Feet
(comfortable) 24" x 30" x 32" = @ 12 Cubic Feet
RESERVOIR: 20 gallon RainForest 66 (w/vortex aeroponic sprayer). Air-pump oxygenates reservoir.
LIGHTING: Sun System VII 600w HPST Super (SolarMax - 95,000 lumens) and 400w MH (AgroSun Gold Horizontal 40,000 lumens)
Air-cooled reflector (Super Spectrum) attached via duct with a 4" Centrifugal Fan (170 CFM)
VENTILATION: 6" Centrifugal Fan (440 CFM) for exhaust and 3 passive 4" holes, and 6" clip-on circulating fan
MEDIUM: Coco-Tech liners/lids, 6" net pots, Hydroton, small piece of rapid rooter plug (to hold seed in hydroton planted about 1 hydroton layer deep)
NUTRIENTS/ENHANCEMENTS:
General Hydroponics FloraShield
General Hydroponics Micro Hardwater (First two weeks)
General Hydroponics Micro (remainder of grow)
General Hydroponics Grow
General Hydroponics Bloom
General Hydroponics Floralicious Grow
General Hydroponics Floralicious Bloom
General Hydroponics KoolBloom
General Hydroponics FloraKleen


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

THE GROW DETAILS
Seeds:
One Feminized Pure Power Plant (PPP)
One Big Bud
One Unknown from bank
Three Bag seed
After the second week, only RO water was used
Note: The only females and survivors turned out to be the Big Bud, the unknown which looks like Big Bud so I am calling it Big Bud and the single PPP.

===
PRE:
The germination -
Soaked paper towel with tap water
Placed seeds on towel, folded and placed in sealed plastic bag on top of computer tower (for warmth).
While I waited for germination cleaned and prepped hydro system with Flora Shield 
Filled back up reservoir with tap water
=== 
24 HOURS LATER
Big Bud, Unknown, and one bag seed cracked
24 HOURS LATER
PPP cracked and PPP, Big Bud, Unknown and one bag all showing taproot
Placed in Rapid Rooter pellets and put in tray with humidity dome under florescent lights.
24 HOURS LATER
PPP, Big Bud, Unknown and two bag seed showing cotyledons and one other bag is showing taproot through bottom of rapid rooter


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

Bout Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 1:
RESERVOIR: Adjusted pH to 5.8 (no nutrients)
Added some hydroton to netpots. Placed sprouts (already in Rapid Rooters) into netpots adding more hydroton . Put Coco-Tech lid on top. And placed into the system.
Lights on first 24 hours
=== 
DAY 2:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 74.4 F
Humidity: 29%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.5 F
pH: 6.4/5.6 (1t. pH down)
PPM: 276
Notes: 
=== 
DAY 3:
Ambient Temperature: 81.6 F
Humidity: 29%
Reservoir Details: 
Temperature: 70.5 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 298
Note: First real nodes on all 6. One bag seed very yellow.
Lights on 20/4 cycle from this point until 12/12
=== 
DAY 4: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 85 F
Humidity: 26%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.8 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 319
Notes: 
=== 
DAY 5: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73.7 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71.6 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 318
Notes: Added 4 gallons tap water
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

DAY 6: (PIX)
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.6 F
Humidity: 30%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73.4 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 354
Notes: 
===

Starting at 9:00, unknown, Big Bud, PPP, Bag, Bag, Bag


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

=== 
DAY 7: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 74.4 F
Humidity: 31%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 367
Notes: Added 1 Gallon water
=== 
DAY 8: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 74.8 F
Humidity: 31%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73.9 F
pH: 6.0
PPM: 380
Notes: Added 1/4 t. pH down
=== 
DAY 9: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 74.4 F
Humidity: 32%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.8 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 395
Notes: 

===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 10: (PIX)
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72 F
Humidity: 27%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.3 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 401
Notes: 

===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 11:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 65.1 F
Humidity: 32%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.8 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 398
Notes: Dark all night - forgot to set timer.

===
DAY 12: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75.9 F / 73.9
Humidity: 30% / 30%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.3 F / 62.2 F
pH: 5.8 / 6.0
PPM: 387 / 351
Notes: To 20 Gallons of tap water added: 1 TBSP. Flora Micro Hard Water, 2 TBSP. Flora Grow, 1 TBSP. Flora Bloom, .5 TBSP. Floralicious Grow, 2.5 TSP. pH down
Complete changed out reservoir and added this new mixture.
===
DAY 13: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75.9 F
Humidity: 31%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.8 F
pH: 6.0
PPM: 408
Notes: 
===
DAY 14: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75.9 F
Humidity: 33%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.3 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 432
Notes: 

===
DAY 15: RO DAY!!!! (INSTRUCTIONS ON RO SET-UP HERE: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/60480-ro-water-filter-installation-pictures.html)
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 76.8 F
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.4 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 247
Notes: To 20 Gallons of RO water added: 1 TBSP. Flora Micro Hard Water, 2 TBSP. Flora Grow, 1 TBSP. Flora Bloom, .5 TBSP. Floralicious Grow, .25 TSP. pH down
Complete changed out reservoir and added this new mixture.
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 16: (PIX)
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 74.1 F
Humidity: 32%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.5 F
pH: 5.3
PPM: 242
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 17: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75.3 F
Humidity: 29%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 75.2 F
pH: 5.0
PPM: 224
Notes: Topped off with back-up reservoir mixture plus additional .25 TSP pH up
===
DAY 18:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 76.4 F
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.6 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 199
Notes: 
===
DAY 19: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73 F
Humidity: 39 %
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.5 F
pH: 6.1
PPM: 462
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 20: (PIX)
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.6 F
Humidity: 33 %
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.2 F
pH: 5.2 (Added 1 TSP. pH up)
PPM: 445
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 21:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.6 F
Humidity: 33 %
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.1 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 472
Notes: 
===
DAY 22: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.6 F
Humidity: 33 %
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.3 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 445
Notes: 
==


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

DAY 23: FIRST NIGHT OF 12/12 !!!!
Ambient Temperature: 72 F
Humidity: 33%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.9 F
pH: 5.0 / 5.8 (added 1 TSP. pH up)
PPM: 421
Notes: Added 1.5 Gallon from back-up reservoir
===
DAY 24 / FLOWER DAY 1:
Ambient Temperature: 69.4 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.6 F
pH: 5.1
PPM: 427
Notes: 
===
DAY 25 / FLOWER DAY 2:
Ambient Temperature: 70.8 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.7 F
pH: 5.1
PPM: 350
Notes: Added 1 TSP. of pH up. Added 3 Gallons from newly made back-up reservoir: Added 2 TBSP. Micro, 2 TBSP. Grow, 2 TBSP. Bloom, .5 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 1 TBSP. KoolBloom to 20 Gallons of RO water.
===
DAY 26 / FLOWER DAY 3:
Ambient Temperature: 68.5 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.2 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 329
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 27 / FLOWER DAY 4:
Ambient Temperature: 70.5 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 254
Notes: Added 3 Gallons from back-up reservoir.
===
DAY 28 / FLOWER DAY 5:
Ambient Temperature: 70.1F
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.1 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 238
Notes: Looks like the two Big Buds and single PPP are girls and the other two are boys.
===
DAY 29 / FLOWER DAY 6: (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 70.8 F
Humidity: 45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71.4 F
pH: 3.9 !! (added 1TSP pH up)
PPM: 241
Notes: Added 4 Gallons from back-up reservoir
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 30 / FLOWER DAY 7:
Ambient Temperature: 67.2 F
Humidity: 46%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.2 F
pH: 5.0 (Added 1TSP. pH up)
PPM: 222
Notes: 
===
DAY 31 / FLOWER DAY 8: 
Ambient Temperature: 69.2 F
Humidity: 39%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.8 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 251
Notes: Two males positively identified and removed. 
===
DAY 32 / FLOWER DAY 9: (RESERVOIR CHANGE) (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 64.5 F
Humidity: 40%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 63.1 F
pH: 5.1 (Added 1TSP. pH up)
PPM: 333
Notes: To 20 Gallons of RO filtered water added the following: 2 TBSP. Micro, 1 TBSP. Grow, 3 TBSP. Bloom, .5 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 1 TBSP. KoolBloom
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 33 / FLOWER DAY 10:
Ambient Temperature: 62.9 F
Humidity: 64%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.4 F
pH: 6.1
PPM: 255
Notes:
===
DAY 34 / FLOWER DAY 11: (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 72.5 F
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 252
Notes: Added 5 Gallons from back-up reservoir. Twisted and cracked both Big Bud.
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 35 / FLOWER DAY 12: (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 67.2 F
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.3 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 240
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 36 / FLOWER DAY 13:
Ambient Temperature: 68.5 F
Humidity: 43%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.2 F
pH: 3.4! (Added 1.5 TSP. pH up)
PPM: 273
Notes:
===
DAY 37 / FLOWER DAY 14: (RESERVOIR CHANGE)
Ambient Temperature: 66.9 F
Humidity: 54%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 64.7 F 
pH: 5.3 (Added 1 TSP. pH up)
PPM: 707
Notes: To 20 Gallons of water added the following: 4 TBSP. Flora Micro, 2 TBSP. Flora Grow, 6 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 2 TBSP. KoolBloom, 2 TSP. pH up
===
DAY 38 / FLOWER DAY 15:
Ambient Temperature: 70.5 F
Humidity: 46%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71.2 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 579
Notes:
===
DAY 39 / FLOWER DAY 16: (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 68.9 F
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.3 F
pH: 6.1
PPM: 552
Notes: To 4 Gallons of water added the following: 2 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. KoolBloom - added 2 Gallons to plants.
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

===
DAY 40 / FLOWER DAY 17: 
Ambient Temperature: 65.6 F
Humidity: 45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.6 F
pH: 6.1
PPM: 508
Notes: Added 2 Gallons from back-up reservoir.
=== BREAK ===
DAY 44 / FLOWER DAY 21: 
Ambient Temperature: 70.1 F
Humidity: 56%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.5 F
pH: 3.1!
PPM: 767
Notes: After leaving them alone for four days, they drank over 15 gallons of water!!
Changed reservoir: to 20 Gallons of water added the following: 5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 10 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 5 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 45 / FLOWER DAY 22:
Ambient Temperature: 71.6 F
Humidity: 50%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.5 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 914
Notes:
===
DAY 46 / FLOWER DAY 23:
Ambient Temperature: 68.5 F
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.0 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 5.8
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

some shots of the two purposefully cracked stems....


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> Bout Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


indeed - it took awhile but here it is...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

worth the wait!!!!

i had no idea your cab was that small.....

talk about overkill.

we love overkill


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> worth the wait!!!!
> 
> i had no idea your cab was that small.....
> 
> ...


i guess 125 wt per square foot is a bit much... but the plants seem to like it!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 13, 2008)

ill go for the ride  

ill watch and learn


----------



## shamegame (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the journal Email - great detail. I noticed you supercropped the bigbuds, do you have any tips for doing that right? I was thinking about trying that during my current grow but have never done it before and don't want to screw it up


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ill go for the ride
> 
> ill watch and learn


welcome aboard! the new "twist" to this grow was the cracking of the stems (did you see that shot of the broken stems - i thought it was pretty cool how it healed into a gigantic ball!)?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> welcome aboard! the new "twist" to this grow was the cracking of the stems (did you see that shot of the broken stems - i thought it was pretty cool how it healed into a gigantic ball!)?


thanks for the welcome email 

no i didn't (not yet) im just subscribed and ill read it later once i get time. ive also done some experimenting with super-cropping and other misc "torturing" to my plants. 

maybe one of these days ill get the balls to post some pics.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> i guess 125 wt per square foot is a bit much... but the plants seem to like it!



i dont see nothing wrong with overkill


everything loves/needs light!!!

its crazy how light gives off so much energy


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice Journal email. Just subscribing!


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Love the journal Email - great detail. I noticed you supercropped the bigbuds, do you have any tips for doing that right? I was thinking about trying that during my current grow but have never done it before and don't want to screw it up


this is my first time attempting to supercrop. the reason i wanted to try it is twofold - first - i've always said that if you break a stem it heals just fine so i wanted to put my money where my mouth was and second - i have limited vertical space so wanted to bend the plants to receive more light horizontally.

My advice is to have a plan before doing any breaking. I squeezed the stem about half-dozen times where i wanted the break to be then after softening up the fibers it sort of fell over. i left it where it lay for a day. the next day i tied it where i wanted it to be and have been twisting the stems around the twine i tied up ever since. the light is able to reach everywhere but my PPP plant  but i'm figuring i can harvest my big bud and let the PPP grow/flower for another month (or maybe more) before it will be ready. but we'll see what happens i guess....


----------



## metagrower (Apr 13, 2008)

def watching this one!


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Nice Journal email. Just subscribing!


glad to have along GhanjaBuck!


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

metagrower said:


> def watching this one!


welcome aboard!


----------



## moon47usaco (Apr 14, 2008)

The shots from day 20 compared to day 27 are amazing... =]

Glad you finally got this up... =]


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> The shots from day 20 compared to day 27 are amazing... =]
> 
> Glad you finally got this up... =]


it is strange but there seems to be a few really big growth spurts during a grow but there doesn't seem to be any consistency to it.


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> it is strange but there seems to be a few really big growth spurts during a grow but there doesn't seem to be any consistency to it.


 
oooooooooo yay new journal! is this exciting or what!?!?!?!? good luck email thx for all your support


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> oooooooooo yay new journal! is this exciting or what!?!?!?!? good luck email thx for all your support


thanks toolage - glad to be of service.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

What's up email, here to show some love. Man, those fuckers sure did blow up early. What was the purpose of breaking those stems?


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's up email, here to show some love. Man, those fuckers sure did blow up early. What was the purpose of breaking those stems?


cool - thanks for dropping by...
this is my first time attempting to supercrop. the reason i wanted to try it is twofold - first - i've always said that if you break a stem it heals just fine so i wanted to put my money where my mouth was and second - i have limited vertical space so wanted to bend the plants to receive more light horizontally.

My advice is to have a plan before doing any breaking. I squeezed the stem about half-dozen times where i wanted the break to be then after softening up the fibers it sort of fell over. i left it where it lay for a day. the next day i tied it where i wanted it to be and have been twisting the stems around the twine i tied up ever since. the light is able to reach everywhere but my PPP plant but i'm figuring i can harvest my big bud and let the PPP grow/flower for another month (or maybe more) before it will be ready. but we'll see what happens i guess....


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome man, yea experimenting is always fun with this plant. I'm going to try a few things on my next grow. I definitely want to see how your plants do after breaking them.


----------



## poppinsmokey (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking crazy good email! Thanks for stopping by my grow. I learn so much from your journals. Thanks for putting this out there for us to learn from. Peace.


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

poppinsmokey said:


> Looking crazy good email! Thanks for stopping by my grow. I learn so much from your journals. Thanks for putting this out there for us to learn from. Peace.


my pleasure - glad you could check it out.


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

###############################
######## A MAJOR OOPSIE!!! ##########
###############################

OK - so i noticed my leaves were yellowing and getting crispy brown spots. Looks just like nute burn but how can that be? My PPM isn't that high (less than a 1000).

So i poked around and the symptoms sounded like (and looked like) a Magnesium (Mg) deficiency. No problem, thought I - Epsom salts to the rescue. I used less than the recommended dosage (recommended is 1 tsp. per gallon of water but i used half that) which shot my PPM up to about 1500 - but i thought well if it gets worse i'll drain and use a lighter hand with the nutes and the Epsom salts. 

I then decided to check my meters and gauges. PPM and pH meter were fine. and then i tested the inside thermometer..... what a bummer! it was not working correctly! i quickly replaced it and to my dismay discovered my indoor cab temps were WAY out of hand. Near the light was close to 100 F (the "F" is for fucking degrees!) - the canopy was cooler but still a way too hot 90 F!

I tweaked a few things and added another fan and the temps are now down below 80 F but major damage was done. That's not to say i won't get some decent bud but nowhere near as awesome and large as they could have been. Oh well - another hard won lesson i guess.

So the plan is to change out the res as soon as i have enough RO water and then leave the lights off for 24 straight so i can get on the lights on at night routine to keep things that much cooler in there.

Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb.

at least there appears to be one massive bud that looks completely awesome and healthy so that is something anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2008)

Some times you can't prevent everything.

Running the big lights at night has always been a rule for me after learning the hard way.. I couldn't find a way to get the temps down in a walk-in closet.. then it hit me while I was out smoking a blunt on the balcony one night, "damn it sure is cold out here."


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Some times you can't prevent everything.
> 
> Running the big lights at night has always been a rule for me after learning the hard way.. I couldn't find a way to get the temps down in a walk-in closet.. then it hit me while I was out smoking a blunt on the balcony one night, "damn it sure is cold out here."


i'm thinking every little bit helps. I should have known since i battled heat issues last time it warmed up. 

luckily i have plenty to keep me happy and was planning on using the bubblebags on most of this crop anyway - which i'll still be able to do.

but so far so good - i'll update with new temps and action items as soon as i'm able.


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

awh man email sorry to hear about your therm failing. My water pump timer died and it was only 2 weeks old, they make technology so cheap these days lol. Hopefully everything will fix it's self near the end! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow Email, Those plants look absolutely awesome, I'll deffo be subscribing x


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

I took a quick peak at them (they are still in a 24 hour dark period) - they look like they are perking up again. I probably delayed the harvest by a week or two and screwed up the yield (and probably stress hermied them) but oh well - time to make some hash i guess!


----------



## shamegame (Apr 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> I took a quick peak at them (they are still in a 24 hour dark period) - they look like they are perking up again. I probably delayed the harvest by a week or two and screwed up the yield (and probably stress hermied them) but oh well - time to make some hash i guess!


What's with the 24 hours O' darkness ?


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

shamegame said:


> What's with the 24 hours O' darkness ?


i screwed up earlier with my temps so i wanted to reverse the 12/12 (lights on during the night and off during the day to help control temps). So in order to flip-flop i had to keep them in the dark for 24 hours.

make sense?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

> Near the light was close to 100 F (the "F" is for fucking degrees!) - the canopy was cooler but still a way too hot 90 F!


OUCH! That sucks man, sorry to hear that. But like you said, just another lesson learned. So they are doing ok now? That mg problem you had, you got that under control now?

Like the new avatar? That shit cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> OUCH! That sucks man, sorry to hear that. But like you said, just another lesson learned. So they are doing ok now? That mg problem you had, you got that under control now?
> 
> Like the new avatar? That shit cracks me up every time I see it.


the mg problem never existed - it was all heat issues. i did hold my hand under the lights as a double-check - including pressing my hand on the glass and reflector and it didn't seem to be putting out that much heat. goes to show how good my judgement of "hot" is 

I think they'll be OK - just not what they could have been.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

===
DAY 47 / FLOWER DAY 24:
Ambient Temperature: 70.1 F
Humidity: 45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71.7 F
pH: 6.0
PPM: 1009
Notes:
===
DAY 48 / FLOWER DAY 25: DISASTER DAY (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64987-email468-big-bud-ppp-grow-5.html#post740760)
Ambient Temperature: 79.8 F
Humidity: 37%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.2 F
pH: 5.4
PPM: 1575
Notes: The high PPM is reflecting my adding epsom salts in the mistaken attempt to treat a non-existent Mg deficiency.
Final reservoir (reflected in the next day&#8217;s stats) is the following added to 20 Gallons of RO water: 5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 1 TBSP. Flora Grow, 10 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 5 TBSP. Flora Shield
===
DAY 49 / FLOWER DAY 26: (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 71.9 F
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 63.8 F
pH: 5.2
PPM: 527
Notes: Added .5 TBSP. pH up
===

Note about the pixs... the leaves are being blown by a powerful fan which is why they are sometimes standing straight up (or down).


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh man, those are looking REALLY delicious there email! Keep up the good work. How's the smell?


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Oh man, those are looking REALLY delicious there email! Keep up the good work. How's the smell?


thanks but if you look closer they are heat stressed.

not very stinky yet - i expect some trichomes to be forming soon now that i've worked out the heat issues (I hope)!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks but if you look closer they are heat stressed.
> 
> not very stinky yet - i expect some trichomes to be forming soon now that i've worked out the heat issues (I hope)!


Yea, but their not DEAD! Still looken good to me.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, but their not DEAD! Still looken good to me.


LOL! oh yes - far from dead but i'm sure i'll do something else that jeopardizes them.

We'll know if those gaps between the buds where you see all that stem gets filled in with big stinky buds!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> LOL! oh yes - far from dead but i'm sure i'll do something else that jeopardizes them.
> 
> We'll know if those gaps between the buds where you see all that stem gets filled in with big stinky buds!


lol

yes, i have heard that the buds will be stretchy and awkward looking from heat stress.... they still look like they have plenty of life to them.... hopefully the internodes wont stretch any more and you'll get some nice dank tight plants.....

keep up the good work email, always a pleasure to read your journals!


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lol
> 
> yes, i have heard that the buds will be stretchy and awkward looking from heat stress.... they still look like they have plenty of life to them.... hopefully the internodes wont stretch any more and you'll get some nice dank tight plants.....
> 
> keep up the good work email, always a please to read your journals!


it is big bud so the internode stretch did not surprise me - there has to be room for the buds to swell and "fill in" the empty space. it is that lanky little top growth that i don't like.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sry tunning in soo late. But hey i'm checking it out now just intime for the grand finals!! Ha skipped the previews looking nice man, Just caught up . You are very detailed I like that, and ur plants are looking fucking sweet! I'll be waiting for updates, hope it continues to go as good as its been. !! Good job!


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Sry tunning in soo late. But hey i'm checking it out now just intime for the grand finals!! Ha skipped the previews looking nice man, Just caught up . You are very detailed I like that, and ur plants are looking fucking sweet! I'll be waiting for updates, hope it continues to go as good as its been. !! Good job!


thanks for dropping by. i think the heat issue is as resolved as it is going to get for now. this is the second grow with this cabinet and system (the other grow is in my sig also) and I think after this one is done, I'm gonna rip it apart and build another system.

I have an idea in mind for an aero/DWC system - nothing earth-shattering - but I think it will work pretty well. It will probably take a couple of months to set-up the new system and a new better climate controlled room to go along with it. If/when i do it, i'll document and post the details.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

sweet will be waitin to see


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

they dont look that bad email, how did i miss this for 5 pages???? I have been doing shitty school work for too long, my brain hurts So you said it was fixed they will recover dont worry.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

did you like them controllers i sent you email????


and oh yea. im seriously thinking about buying one of them ice probe things, i dont even want to think about root rot or the possibility!!!!!! 100 bucks for the probe and 30 for the controller/thermostat


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> did you like them controllers i sent you email????
> 
> 
> and oh yea. im seriously thinking about buying one of them ice probe things, i dont even want to think about root rot or the possibility!!!!!! 100 bucks for the probe and 30 for the controller/thermostat


i was waiting but only got one PM from you. can you resend please?

One good thing is my res temps are fine (and was using a trustworthy thermometer the whole time).

I'm sure they'll be OK but that space is just too confining for those hot-ass lights to run all summer so i'm going to have to build something with climate control build in.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry i have to clean out my pm box to keep it from filling up...

hold on gimme a second


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> they dont look that bad email, how did i miss this for 5 pages???? I have been doing shitty school work for too long, my brain hurts So you said it was fixed they will recover dont worry.


no worries kaya - drop in when you can - it will be here.

the temps are still high but within acceptable ranges (though not ideal).
they should be OK


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

PM'd you got them?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

hhaahahaha nevermind!!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hhaahahaha nevermind!!!!


i got it!! thanks for resending LB.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 18, 2008)

yea i know but if you got a journal going im glad i now know about it I dont think the plants look that bad are tou watering alot to make up for some of the heat?


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea i know but if you got a journal going im glad i now know about it I dont think the plants look that bad are tou watering alot to make up for some of the heat?


they are in a hydro system so they are constantly watered. but they certainly are drinking it up! sometimes the three plants go through nearly 5 gallons a day (depending)! I'm sure that has to do with the amount of heat. 

At least i got the heat under 85 F during lights on and under 70 at lights off so they should finish OK - but i have to redo some things after this grow.

There is one huge-ass bud in the back which is hard to get pix of - but the thing is a freaking monster! i'll try to get a pic of it and post later on (after the lights come on).


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 18, 2008)

What's up bro? How is everything in email land?


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's up bro? How is everything in email land?


green and smoky! how's things with you?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh, good man. I'm off work..sitten at the casa blazen a joint. It's friday, Bob Marley festival is this weekend. And my grow room is starting to get skunky! I dunno if that is a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

the skunky grow room is a good thing - provided you can conceal the smell (or don't have to worry about it).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> i got it!! thanks for resending LB.


got my RO system. that fucker is heavy....suprised it didnt tip over the res while it was empty. 

AND i about flooded the damn house tho.


i was trying to find the best way to hook it up stealthly.... but i forgot to shut off the water (i found a lil compartment to the shower leads).....damn its hard trying to screw a nut back on when pressurized water is coming out so fast and hard...

i think i might hook it up under the bathroom stink....drill run holes for the hoses/tubing and run thru the wall. imma go to lowes or home depot and find something to rig up...some valves or something. i was looking into setting up float valves and shit...but that would be too many tubes/modding to that trashcan

almost finished. that aerator wont be here til monday tho. ill keep you updated.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> AND i about flooded the damn house tho.


lmao......that sux, dont smoke too much b4 you deal with the plumbing

what kind of hydro system are you doing LB?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2008)

i wasnt high....i think that was the problem!!!!!

i just forgot to turn the water off....hell i didnt even see where i could turn it off.


this project is actually just for my water storage rig. i had to have one after i seen email's

im fucking with aero tho....nothing special just one of fletch's tub


----------



## blaz3dup (Apr 18, 2008)

new here just wanted to say great journal n thankls for all the info you helpd bunchs and are full of great info email


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2008)

dont mean to be cloggin up your thread homie....


but i just came back in to tell you again. damn that RO system is heavy. i might wall mount it. it looks hella bulky on the trash can


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> dont mean to be cloggin up your thread homie....
> 
> 
> but i just came back in to tell you again. damn that RO system is heavy. i might wall mount it. it looks hella bulky on the trash can


post away! I enjoy it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2008)

your eliminator isnt heavy bro?


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

Those little tubes are a bear to wrestle with sometimes.
I wake up in the middle of the night wondering if i forgot to turn the water off 

then i figure fuck it - i have a drain 

i'm really looking forward to seeing your set-up!



LoudBlunts said:


> got my RO system. that fucker is heavy....suprised it didnt tip over the res while it was empty.
> 
> AND i about flooded the damn house tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

OK - here is an update - Day 51 and the 4th week (Day 2 of flowering...

The big bud is starting to fill out - the one in back is as big as arm! - for reference (if you can see the fan) - it is a 16" fan...

you can also see how the heat stressed out the plants. though it seems to have been halted and the plants appear to be recovering nicely.


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

Now for some happier pictures - there is the huge one in back (Big Bud) and a shot of the PPP that is beside it. 

Thank goodness i planted a PPP seed - look at it starting to form trichomes and looking lovely!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2008)

looking good man!!!!!


i thought i was going to be able to catch you.....yea right. i was dreaming!


----------



## sleepytown (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry to be that "subscribed right before the bud porn starts flowing in" guy, but I have see the rest of this. That Big Bud is looking monstrous! And I like the detail on the setup. It will come in handy if I decide to do a hydro grow (which I am considering). Keep it up!

S-Town


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

y0 email, whens the last time you ordered from amsterdam marijuana seeds?

Buds are looking scrumdiliumptious!


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

sleepytown said:


> Sorry to be that "subscribed right before the bud porn starts flowing in" guy, but I have see the rest of this. That Big Bud is looking monstrous! And I like the detail on the setup. It will come in handy if I decide to do a hydro grow (which I am considering). Keep it up!
> 
> S-Town


S-Town - thanks for dropping by. I am fucking up less and less so pretty soon my hydro advice may be sound


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> y0 email, whens the last time you ordered from amsterdam marijuana seeds?
> 
> Buds are looking scrumdiliumptious!



i'd say less than a year - but i think when i order again - it will be from someplace else..

LB - you have any seedbank suggestions (or anyone for that matter)?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea man, I'm on the hunt for a place myself. I'm looking to order ASAP. Let me know what you find out. I'll do the same...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2008)

-seedboo's
-attitude



they have showed me mucho love. hella freebies, beans in 12 days or less....no bullshit.

i also used a safe address too, if anybody was going to ask if i order to my house.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2008)

email: KMD eCommerce Crop.

$85 tho? i smell bullshit!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> -seedboo's
> -attitude
> 
> 
> ...


I checked out that attitude place. They are selling seeds from all the other different seed banks? Why not just buy directly from the seed bank?


----------



## moon47usaco (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 420 eamil... =]


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Happy 420 eamil... =]


Yea, just like my title reads!

420 time!


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> email: KMD eCommerce Crop.
> 
> $85 tho? i smell bullshit!


$85 for the FILTERS! the unit is $599!


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Happy 420 eamil... =]


OH BOY! it is 4/20! hold on.... 

hmmmm - that's better...

happy 420 everybody!


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

happy 420 email this joints for you


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

So glad i built my walls out of drywall! i put in an air-conditioner into the grow room last night... i'm expecting to see temps in the mid 70s now.... whew!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2008)

KMD eCommerce Crop.


they seem to be the whole system.....just the way its labeled!

i bet if them things really are that cheap....something is wrong. either it waste hella more water than the other systems or it doesnt filter the water that well! something has got to shake. too good to be true!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I checked out that attitude place. They are selling seeds from all the other different seed banks? Why not just buy directly from the seed bank?


because not all seed distributors have good stealth shipping with optional discounts!

did i mention hella freebies?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> because not all seed distributors have good stealth shipping with optional discounts!
> 
> did i mention hella freebies?


Ahh, yea ok, makes sense. And yes I saw the fucken freebies they throw in! Talk about a sick deal...


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> KMD eCommerce Crop.
> 
> 
> they seem to be the whole system.....just the way its labeled!
> ...


the labeling is misleading cause when you go the actual product the price jumps up tremendously!


----------



## Alto (Apr 20, 2008)

so far I have to say the best luck I had was with Cannabis Seeds and Marijuana seeds supplied by Goldenseed- Finest Dutch Seeds uk- Marijuana seeds
Fast (5 days to states from UK)
very stealthy, if they didn't send me an email telling me where the seeds were I would have never even found them.
and polite email exchange during the whole process.

I ordered from Dr Greenthumb in Canada as well and the seeds came thru
took 2 weeks tho and not nearly as stealthy.

all the seeds I germinated so far cracked within 24 hours except one
that one took 2 days but is #6 in my current grow and looking very good!

I want to try an auto flower type next if you have a suggestion from experience growing them out send me a PM or post to my grow thread (link is sig) don't want to hijack this thread for that stuff


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2008)

yea very misleading.....i thought we got cheated out our money, email.

you know i like to bargain shop!


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea very misleading.....i thought we got cheated out our money, email.
> 
> you know i like to bargain shop!


I like that you like to bargain shop!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> I like that you like to bargain shop!


 
That's really the only way to go.. but in my case it was more than worth it to make the initial investment in some of my equipment. The only thing I've built was the dual-filter (which I'd like to use a Y instead of a T), the bud dryer and the clonebox that will be coming along much later. Right now I'm interested in some natural remedies for my stomach.. a whole lot of stress lately.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 420 btw!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> because not all seed distributors have good stealth shipping with optional discounts!
> 
> did i mention hella freebies?


 
What was that bank's site? I looked but couldn't find it in the thread.





Enigma


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> -*seedboo's
> -attitude
> *
> 
> ...





Enigma said:


> What was that bank's site? I looked but couldn't find it in the thread.
> 
> Enigma


try that


----------



## Enigma (Apr 21, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> try that


 
Thanks!

I hope you had a grand 420!

I was dry.. no way I'm buying any green on the street here.. it is dirty.. looks like glass particles and some chemical sprayed on it.

I'll wait till I get my own medicine.. but damn is my stomach killing me.





Enigma


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow Email 
They're turning into monsters !!!
They look delicious !!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Wow Email
> They're turning into monsters !!!
> They look delicious !!!


they'd be so much better if i wouldn't have heat stressed them.
i'm tempted to rip them out and start over - but i probably won't (i'll probably end up making some hash).


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Yay! You started a new journal!! Dont be tempted to rip em out and start over!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see the final outcome.


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yay! You started a new journal!! Dont be tempted to rip em out and start over!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see the final outcome.


where ya been, jamiemichelle? haven't heard from you in awhile.

they've gone this long - i'll probably let them grow - but if i don't see a bunch of trichs soon - i'll be rethinking the ripping them out again ...

besides - i have a bunch to smoke now anyway (thank goodness)!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

found a solution email!!!!! im going to ditch the saddle valve


and get an angle stop adapter valve

https://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-4004-angle-stop-adapter-valve-12-x-38-x-38.aspx


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> found a solution email!!!!! im going to ditch the saddle valve
> 
> 
> and get an angle stop adapter valve
> ...


i am looking at it - trying to figure what it does - does it take two 1/2 hoses and stops them down to 3/8? Is it a shut-off?

yeah - those saddle valves are very good unless you water has decent pressure and then look out - i expect them to just come flying off the hose!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> where ya been, jamiemichelle? haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> they've gone this long - i'll probably let them grow - but if i don't see a bunch of trichs soon - i'll be rethinking the ripping them out again ...
> 
> besides - i have a bunch to smoke now anyway (thank goodness)!


Well first I tested positive for influenza, this was at a point where I was so sick I literally could barely move... then I ended up having to go to the ER cuz my fever wasnt going away, thats when I got diagnosed with bronchitis, sinusitis and ear infections in both ears....ewww. Im still sick, but I can function atleast now. 
Well Im glad you have a bunch to smoke, Ive def ripped up shitty plants before if they werent cuttn it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

no....it hooks up under the stink without disturbing your regular pumping while giving you an output for your RO/water filtration systems!


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no....it hooks up under the stink without disturbing your regular pumping while giving you an output for your RO/water filtration systems!


oh man - that is sweet! just what you needed.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

yea. the saddle valve does the same shit! but that pressure will spit out that tube.... im not a fan of the compression. i call bullshit!

but those John Guest quick connect fittings fucking rock! the colar will make sure no leaks will show its face!!!! plus all you do is push in the tube and waaahlaaaa!!!!

i know i could of had it working if i was to stop being so difficult, but i be damn if i have to unhook my adapter from the faucet just so somebody can wash their hands....fuck that.


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea. the saddle valve does the same shit! but that pressure will spit out that tube.... im not a fan of the compression. i call bullshit!
> 
> but those John Guest quick connect fittings fucking rock! the colar will make sure no leaks will show its face!!!! plus all you do is push in the tube and waaahlaaaa!!!!
> 
> i know i could of had it working if i was to stop being so difficult, but i be damn if i have to unhook my adapter from the faucet just so somebody can wash their hands....fuck that.


if you plan on having the filter constantly on and attached to a sink that gets used - then i completely agree - you absolutely don't want to have to unhook the filter every time you want to wash your hands.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

yessir...and i like the stealth aspect!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

and another question. as far as the RO....

a tds/ppm reading will let me know when i need to change my filters correct?

im thinking about getting one of those inline tds meters...i seen a sweet one for 20 bucks


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and another question. as far as the RO....
> 
> a tds/ppm reading will let me know when i need to change my filters correct?
> 
> im thinking about getting one of those inline tds meters...i seen a sweet one for 20 bucks


yes - just make sure to keep you pH probe out of the RO water!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

its just a tds meter....no ph...only inline tds


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> yes - just make sure to keep you pH probe out of the RO water!


huh? why?


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> huh? why?


The simple version and my understanding is - RO water renders the pH probe useless over time. The RO water does this through absorbing the ions from the pH probe since the RO water has none. After the pH probe loses its ions, it is useless as a probe. Checking pH AFTER you add nutrients is not a problem because the nutrient solution either contains ions or causes the RO water to not absorb ions - to be honest - i'm not sure which but either way - it is safe to test pH of RO water only after adding nutrients. Which is just as well - if you've ever attempted to check pH of RO water you'll see your meter fluctuating pretty wildly and it is difficult to get a solid reading anyway.

Here is the detailed explanation from the mighty (and mighty helpful) Earl:


> A pH probe is basically a sensitive voltmeter,
> and converts the reading in mV that it gets,
> into a digital number representing the pH.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 22, 2008)

my girl's mom works at a water treatment plant or something. i talked to her last night about this topic and she said...it varies....although in order for a ph to be picked up it (the sample) has to have hydrogen ions or some shit. she said they ph check the RO water all the time, but im pretty sure they have special dedicated ph meters. She said...it wont immediately fuck it up.....but she said over time, it MIGHT.

i love using my resources!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> my girl's mom works at a water treatment plant or something. i talked to her last night about this topic and she said...it varies....although in order for a ph to be picked up it (the sample) has to have hydrogen ions or some shit. she said they ph check the RO water all the time, but im pretty sure they have special dedicated ph meters. She said...it wont immediately fuck it up.....but she said over time, it MIGHT.
> 
> i love using my resources!!!


Excellent! I love when two separate sources agree


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

great info. thanks a bunch email 



email468 said:


> The simple version and my understanding is - RO water renders the pH probe useless over time. The RO water does this through absorbing the ions from the pH probe since the RO water has none. After the pH probe loses its ions, it is useless as a probe. Checking pH AFTER you add nutrients is not a problem because the nutrient solution either contains ions or causes the RO water to not absorb ions - to be honest - i'm not sure which but either way - it is safe to test pH of RO water only after adding nutrients. Which is just as well - if you've ever attempted to check pH of RO water you'll see your meter fluctuating pretty wildly and it is difficult to get a solid reading anyway.
> 
> Here is the detailed explanation from the mighty (and mighty helpful) Earl:


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

alright - last i peaked at them (the plants) they still look severely heat burned - not sure if they're going to recover - though all is not lost - they're still some healthy looking buds left (i hope) - i'll try to update the details and add pix later tonight.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2008)

Hate to hear it for ya brah.. I know the next cycle will be uber dank since you learned from this one.

Cycles brotha, cycles!

E


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Hate to hear it for ya brah.. I know the next cycle will be uber dank since you learned from this one.
> 
> Cycles brotha, cycles!
> 
> E


did the same shit last time - different reason though!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> did the same shit last time - different reason though!


First thing to admit, "I don't know shit."

Then and only then can we *ALL* learn.





Enigma


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> alright - last i peaked at them (the plants) they still look severely heat burned - not sure if they're going to recover - though all is not lost - they're still some healthy looking buds left (i hope) - i'll try to update the details and add pix later tonight.


Dude i'm sorry to hear thats a shame Id kill me !!! Anyway i hope all works out n those bitches kick back into action to give ya whatca need!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Dude i'm sorry to hear thats a shame Id kill me !!! Anyway i hope all works out n those bitches kick back into action to give ya whatca need!!


thanks - but its my own dumb fault for not being more aware of the warning signs. i'm really not sweating it - the PPP looks (well looked) great and there are still some large very salvageable buds.

i just feel badly i didn't do right by my little babies ... but there is always next time and now i have the AC installed - shouldn't have the heat problem again.


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

===
Started taking a just before lights out and just after lights on (warmest/coolest) readings
DAY 50 / FLOWER DAY 27:
Ambient Temperature: 81.5/70.8 F
Humidity: 33/50%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71.4/66.9 F
pH: 5.2/5.9
PPM: 562/565
Notes: Reservoir Change - to 20 Gallons of RO water added the following: 5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 10 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 5 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 51 / FLOWER DAY 28:
Ambient Temperature: 84.2/70.5 F
Humidity: 39/51%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.6/68 F
pH: 5.7/5.9
PPM: 562/534
Notes:
===
DAY 52 / FLOWER DAY 29:
Ambient Temperature: 88.1/72.8 F
Humidity: 37/48%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73.9/69.8 F
pH: 5.8/6.0
PPM: 537/539
Notes:
===
DAY 53 / FLOWER DAY 30:
Ambient Temperature: 77/70.5 F
Humidity: 55/52%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.7/68.3 F
pH: 5.5/5.3
PPM: 925/912
Notes: Reservoir Change - to 20 Gallons of RO water added the following: 5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 10 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 5 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 54 / FLOWER DAY 32:
Ambient Temperature: 78/70.7 F
Humidity: 57/53%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.6/68.3 F
pH: 5.6/5.6
PPM: 945/953
Notes:
===
DAY 55 / FLOWER DAY 33: (PIX)
Ambient Temperature: 75.2/68.3 F
Humidity: 43/45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.2/67.4 F
pH: 5.9/5.8
PPM: 945/982
Notes:

The poor scrawny heat damaged babies (you can see the green PPP in the lower right corner peaking out there) - a decent Big Bud bud - a beautiful PPP bud beginning to show some crystals - hmmm slow but sure


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

so it looks like the last three days i got the temps reigned in - hopefully i can keep them down like that! if i can then i probably won't worry about redesigning anything ... we'll see i guess.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 22, 2008)

> my girl's mom works at a water treatment plant or something.


What are the odds of that, huh?

Plants are looking good email...


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What are the odds of that, huh?
> 
> Plants are looking good email...


thanks - in my mind i've already harvested and i'm planning my next round!


----------



## shamegame (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good considering the circumstances email. Hope the temps hold.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

they look nice considering ;P good job man . nurse em back to health


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. i am still waffling back and forth between scrapping them and starting over - but i think i'll wait and see what the next couple of weeks holds - i figure worse case scenario - i try to get some hash from all of it - which i suppose isn't exactly a worse case scenario now is it?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. i am still waffling back and forth between scrapping them and starting over - but i think i'll wait and see what the next couple of weeks holds - i figure worse case scenario - i try to get some hash from all of it - which i suppose isn't exactly a worse case scenario now is it?


not at all, since teh buds would be in it u'd be good as shit


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

I think they will bounce back with your system.

Do you move your lights back further in the last 2 weeks to preserve the cannabinoids?

E


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I think they will bounce back with your system.
> 
> Do you move your lights back further in the last 2 weeks to preserve the cannabinoids?
> 
> E


if i could, i would!

and i guess i have at least another month to try to make things as good as possible. and it i will add to my experience - yep - i think i should tough it out and see what happens.

besides - can you imagine the shit i'd have to take if i just threw out this son of gun? folks would want to lynch me (and rightly so!)


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

Keep it going brah!

Check my journal if you have time.. updates.. and some new information!

E


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Keep it going brah!
> 
> Check my journal if you have time.. updates.. and some new information!
> 
> E


that's funny - i was just posting over there!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> that's funny - i was just posting over there!


 
Hahaha.. I'll keep daily updates when the HPS arrives.


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

OK - i am considering some pruning of the most damaged sites so all effort is focused on the healthy looking buds that remain. 

your choices...
VERY good idea?
good idea?
bad idea?
VERY bad idea?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

Trim the lower most damage.. anything above.. try to keep healthy. Losing fan leaves removes sugar factories.. maybe suppliment with molasses?

E


----------



## 40acres (Apr 23, 2008)

nice plants E, when do we get to see some end product?YOu have probably said, but i am not reading all 17 pages. Have a great evening


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> OK - i am considering some pruning of the most damaged sites so all effort is focused on the healthy looking buds that remain.
> 
> your choices...
> VERY good idea?
> ...


Sounds good as long as its not gonna be too much .I mean does it seem worth it to u  N if it will make teh rest good , seems like a good idea. Is she not healing good enuff?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

Try this.. it might help with burn damage.. but you might already know this stuff.

Plant Nutrient disorders in hydroponics, symptoms, causes, cures, fo


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> nice plants E, when do we get to see some end product?YOu have probably said, but i am not reading all 17 pages. Have a great evening


 
Just spent over $500 on more equipment.. end product should be coming in about 8-10 weeks.





Enigma


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 24, 2008)

> OK - i am considering some pruning of the most damaged sites so all effort is focused on the healthy looking buds that remain.


You think they will eventually just fall off if you leave them? Or would that take too long?


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

i decided not to touch them - let them grow how they may... but since they are already kind of fucked up - i did flush them because i'm changing nutrient brands. Going from General Hydroponics 3-part (plus supplements) to Fox Farm 3-part (plus supplements).

will be updating the journal accordingly within the next few days (or a week or so - depending - looks like i'm gonna be very busy very soon).


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Yea, I've been pretty wrapped up here myself. Between work and dicken around the house, I haven't had time to get on here much.

What other kinds of nutes you using? Just you standard VEG/BLOOM nutes? Or are you throwing in some other supplements?


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

For General Hydroponics, I use the Flora 3-part (Micro, Veg and Bloom), Floralicious Grow and Bloom, and KoolBloom.

For Fox Farm - I will be using: Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> For General Hydroponics, I use the Flora 3-part (Micro, Veg and Bloom), Floralicious Grow and Bloom, and KoolBloom.
> 
> For Fox Farm - I will be using: Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching


 
Please oh please post the end yield using the new nutes.. I'm going to have the 1.5 lb of each GH nutes, that will las a *LONG* time, but I'd like to see what Fox Farm has to offer.





Enigma


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Please oh please post the end yield using the new nutes.. I'm going to have the 1.5 lb of each GH nutes, that will las a *LONG* time, but I'd like to see what Fox Farm has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will but i don't think it will be a fair comparison - unless i screw up the Fox Farm grows as bad as I have the last two GH grows!

and for the current grow -- i'll be switching nutrient brands mid-stream so who knows how that will affect them.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> I will but i don't think it will be a fair comparison - unless i screw up the Fox Farm grows as bad as I have the last two GH grows!
> 
> and for the current grow -- i'll be switching nutrient brands mid-stream so who knows how that will affect them.


 
Well shit.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Well shit.


but the results should still be interesting ... we'll see i guess. i'll be adding my first Fox Farm nutes later tonight. if my plants recover - it may be the start of one of the best cases of confirmation bias for using Fox Farm nutrients ever!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> but the results should still be interesting ... we'll see i guess. i'll be adding my first Fox Farm nutes later tonight. if my plants recover - it may be the start of one of the best cases of confirmation bias for using Fox Farm nutrients ever!


As always.. I'll be waiting and watching.. to learn.





Enigma


----------



## Alto (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> i did flush them because i'm changing nutrient brands. Going from General Hydroponics 3-part (plus supplements) to Fox Farm 3-part (plus supplements)


You never did mention why you decided to switch.
Run out of GH and wanted to try something different? Or do you think the GH nutes you had were not working right?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

Alto said:


> You never did mention why you decided to switch.
> Run out of GH and wanted to try something different? Or do you think the GH nutes you had were not working right?


 
I think he was talking to Cali too much. 

lol!


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL - the reason i am switching brands is because i just started using RO water. The General Hydroponics Micro hard water formula was the only nute brand i was aware of designed for hard tap water so i used it - though i should add that i did try the Flora Nova series too.

My primary reason is I want the experience of using other nutrients. My suspicion is the nute brand is not very important to growing awesome weed. I also suspect that any brand nutes properly administered will get the job done.

But i'd rather be able to say - "my experience has been.. " rather than "I think or suspect that.... " Do you know what i mean?

And why Fox Farm as the first test?
Price, company is family owned and relatively small, feeding schedule is similar to GH, organic (whatever the hell that means), and they have a cool tiger drawing on their Tiger Bloom product.

I'll eventually try Advanced Nutrients, Botanicare, Dutch Masters, etc...


----------



## Alto (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah very good, had me a little curious as I am using GH currently.

I intend to do the same thing, next time around I will try 
House and Garden Van De Zwaan
the people at the hyrdo shop call it the real Dutch Masters...
I guess cause its made in Holland?


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Alto said:


> Ah very good, had me a little curious as I am using GH currently.
> 
> I intend to do the same thing, next time around I will try
> House and Garden Van De Zwaan
> ...


who knows? GH has served me well and i am guessing i'll probably end up using it again (especially since i still have a good bit of it).

although by the time i get around to investing in Advanced Nutrients - my system and experience might be fine-tuned enough to actually benefit from them ... oh the tangled web of experiment!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> who knows? GH has served me well and i am guessing i'll probably end up using it again (especially since i still have a good bit of it).
> 
> although by the time i get around to investing in Advanced Nutrients - my system and experience might be fine-tuned enough to actually benefit from them ... oh the tangled web of experiment!


Ever think of breeding?

I've always wanted my own strain!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Something i've been thinking about as well. So i'm hoping for some males for their pollen sacs!  muwhaha.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Ever think of breeding?
> 
> I've always wanted my own strain!


not yet - still trying to work out the growing part


----------



## pppfemguy (Apr 24, 2008)

man cant believe i been MIA from this grow for this long whoa where have i been well anyways juss droppin by hope all works out for ya and thanks for all the HELP!!!!.....


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> not yet - still trying to work out the growing part


 
Pics!!!!

Please


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Pics!!!!
> 
> Please


i mean the whole growing marijuana part - that is step one. then i'll move on to cloning and then maybe breeding.

i did pick up this book (I bought it but here it is freebie but no pictures/drawings):Marijuana Botany - Marijuana Growing Guide
which is very in-depth and insightful.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> i mean the whole growing marijuana part - that is step one. then i'll move on to cloning and then maybe breeding.
> 
> i did pick up this book (I bought it but here it is freebie but no pictures/drawings):Marijuana Botany - Marijuana Growing Guide
> which is very in-depth and insightful.


 
Thanks for the link!

Bookmarked!!!

I can't get enough reading.. although all of my cannabis books and fungus books went up in flames a few years back...


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Bookmarked!!!
> 
> I can't get enough reading.. although all of my cannabis books and fungus books went up in flames a few years back...


i think it is worth the cover price (or at least worth the half.com cover price).
the illustrations are very well done and clarifies things.


----------



## kearners (Apr 24, 2008)

so far so good


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

Any pic updates?

I'm anxious to see how well they are doing.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

OK - some more bad news - one of the plants was filled with seeds. SEEDS! WTF!!

Guess it was a heat-stressed hermie - wonder if i should have harvested the seeds.. hmmm too late now -it's gone gone gone.

i suspect pollen got everywhere judging from the number of seeds but i didn't have the heart to rip out either of these two .. yet....

in case you're wondering why i'm not freaking over all these set backs i'll tell you - first - getting upset won't fix it and two - the primary issue:heat has been resolved so the next grow should be awesome!
in the meanwhile though...
and then there were two....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Hey Email. I wouldn't be too disappointed either. I accidentally pollinated a few of mine also. Some more than others BUT I got some REALLY good weed PLUS a bunch of assorted seeds. Its the best of both worlds. _
_Its all good. _
_I'm getting a bubbleator_


email468 said:


> OK - some more bad news - one of the plants was filled with seeds. SEEDS! WTF!!
> 
> Guess it was a heat-stressed hermie - wonder if i should have harvested the seeds.. hmmm too late now -it's gone gone gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey Email. I wouldn't be too disappointed either. I accidentally pollinated a few of mine also. Some more than others BUT I got some REALLY good weed PLUS a bunch of assorted seeds. Its the best of both worlds. _
> _Its all good. _
> _I'm getting a bubbleator_


thanks Lacy!

if the PPP produces seeds - i'll keep them. That will be a cross between PPP and Big Bud.. hmmm.


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

hey email, sorry to hear about this misfortune, but I dont think anyone can be upset with those pictures. I love reading this journal!!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

sounds like a good accident if that happens  Exotic Email (BIG BUD x PPP) ;P lmfao anyway hope ur bud turns out good n not too seedy!! Those plants still looking amazing and huge.. very good job considering.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

checking in!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey email, sorry to hear about this misfortune, but I dont think anyone can be upset with those pictures. I love reading this journal!!


i'm glad you're digging it. now that i have my heat issues resolved - i no longer feel the need to redesign my box so i'm really excited about the next grow - but i'll give these a couple more weeks before making any rash decisions.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> sounds like a good accident if that happens  Exotic Email (BIG BUD x PPP) ;P lmfao anyway hope ur bud turns out good n not too seedy!! Those plants still looking amazing and huge.. very good job considering.


i'll call it Big P! honestly - no interest in breeding currently. i don't have the equipment (or patience) to go through as many clones as i'd need to - besides i really don't want to have that many plants going if you know what i mean.

my plan is - if it is seedy (and i don't destroy it) - i'll make some hash - i'll probably do that anyway since i have plenty to last me (it is great to grow your own isn't it?)

and thanks!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

kearners said:


> so far so good


other than heat, heat-stressed hermies, and a whole plant gone to seed - yep - everything is going well!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> checking in!!!!!!


always happy to hear from LB!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry to hear about your hermie!

keeping the seeds? no?

for future reference....look into dutchmaster reverse!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Oooh, i think it's exciting about the seeds, even tho it aint ideal.

I think I may have a few seeds out of mine, but I don';t mind all is good x

Your plants look great bty


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sorry to hear about your hermie!
> 
> keeping the seeds? no?
> 
> for future reference....look into dutchmaster reverse!


i probably should have kept some of them and if the remaining plants have some - i'll let them finish and get some seeds. Isn't a stress-induced hermie one way to get fem seeds? anyone?

by the time i noticed - it was filled with seed - very impressive and copious amounts of seed!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Oooh, i think it's exciting about the seeds, even tho it aint ideal.
> 
> I think I may have a few seeds out of mine, but I don';t mind all is good x
> 
> Your plants look great bty


i've had hermies before but none i let seed. it is kind of neat - there were a bunch of them! very impressive amount of seed.

thanks for the kind words about the plants. i think i am starting to get the basics down.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes I heard hermies give around 80% fems & 20% hermie seeds, my plants are very slight hermie's so I'll let them finish seeding also, 
Just a quick 
Will they take longer to finish if I let them finish maturing the seeds ?


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Yes I heard hermies give around 80% fems & 20% hermie seeds, my plants are very slight hermie's so I'll let them finish seeding also,
> Just a quick
> Will they take longer to finish if I let them finish maturing the seeds ?


i don't know - i've never done it. From what i read - when the seeds start dropping they are ready - but i'd check with someone with experience harvesting seeds.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> i've had hermies before but none i let seed. it is kind of neat - there were a bunch of them! very impressive amount of seed.
> 
> thanks for the kind words about the plants. i think i am starting to get the basics down.


 
Maybe a small 2x2 or 3x3 chamber for male/hermie plants in the future. You could "slap" it together while you learn the basics. I know you can do it man.. use CFL's, they need to live.. not produce amazing bud.





Enigma


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Maybe a small 2x2 or 3x3 chamber for male/hermie plants in the future. You could "slap" it together while you learn the basics. I know you can do it man.. use CFL's, they need to live.. not produce amazing bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not like i don't have the tools and material laying around. one of the things stopping me is i'm out of town a lot so have to leave them for a week quite often. the established plants don't seem to mind (unless they overgrow into the lights) but wouldn't clones be more sensitive to leaving them that long? the other, and primary reason is the penalties increase with the number of plants - and clones count as plants


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> Isn't a stress-induced hermie one way to get fem seeds? anyone?


yes it is..... 

but i would stay away from those if i were you. my first grow i got a hermie(first grow, no experience and my plants got beat up a little to say the least) plant and seeded the 5 other plants too(not too much seeds, maybe on average about 50 seeds per plant).... my second grow was with the "femm" seeds and they all turned out hermie to some extent. i chopped these down early, at the 6th week because i didnt want to develop seeds.

quintessentially, i will never experiment with femm seeds again.. i messed up a whole grow.. maybe you would have better luck than i did though

just my 2 cents


----------



## BlueCheesey (Apr 25, 2008)

*love this grow!!*


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> yes it is.....
> 
> but i would stay away from those if i were you. my first grow i got a hermie(first grow, no experience and got beat up a little to say the least) plant and seeded the 5 other plants too(not too much seeds, maybe on average about 50 seeds per plant).... my second grow was with the "femm" seeds and they all turned out hermie to some extent. i chopped these down early, at the 6th week because i didnt want to develop seeds.
> 
> ...


my fem seeds are fine. the heat-stress induced hermies are from regular seeds. I have yet to have a fem seed go hermie and you know what? if a fem seed goes hermie due to stress then chances are good a regular seed would have done the same thing. i like my fem seeds and haven't had any issues with them. In fact, the opposite has been the case for me (that is - regular seed gives me more problems - males and hermies - than fem seeds).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

maybe you didnt see it the first time....


dutchmaster reverse??


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> it's not like i don't have the tools and material laying around. one of the things stopping me is i'm out of town a lot so have to leave them for a week quite often. the established plants don't seem to mind (unless they overgrow into the lights) but wouldn't clones be more sensitive to leaving them that long? the other, and primary reason is the penalties increase with the number of plants - and clones count as plants


Canada, oh Canada...


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> maybe you didnt see it the first time....
> 
> 
> dutchmaster reverse??


i saw it but figured the plant was seeded (i'm guessing hundreds if not thousands of them) - when i cut it down and ran my hand down the buds - all i heard was seeds hitting the floor! it was pretty amazing really.

i figured it was too far gone to do anything chemically about it.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Canada, oh Canada...


i think i'd love Canada! all that fishing! my work is the only thing keeping me here sometimes. and yes, it is worth it (so far anyway).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> i saw it but figured the plant was seeded (i'm guessing hundreds if not thousands of them) - when i cut it down and ran my hand down the buds - all i heard was seeds hitting the floor! it was pretty amazing really.
> 
> i figured it was too far gone to do anything chemically about it.


smart ass  future reference


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> smart ass  future reference


thanks LB I will file this away for future usage.
and you know what one of my old ex-girlfriends used to say?

better being smartass than dumbass! no need to wonder why she is an ex-girlfriend, ay?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

i think im going to germ today....depending on what time i get my medium.


i also want to test one of those iceprobes we were talking about.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think im going to germ today....depending on what time i get my medium.
> 
> 
> i also want to test one of those iceprobes we were talking about.


yeah baby!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think im going to germ today....depending on what time i get my medium.
> 
> 
> i also want to test one of those iceprobes we were talking about.


what strains you going to germ??


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks LB I will file this away for future usage.
> and you know what one of my old ex-girlfriends used to say?
> 
> better being smartass than dumbass! no need to wonder why she is an ex-girlfriend, ay?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> what strains you going to germ??


some unknown bagseed for right now.


just a little experiment me and email were talking about. i've been talking his ear off....and i finally can get to the experiment. i know he's tried of waiting.


if the experiment goes well. the real germin will begin


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

i like hearing about it - besides my memory sucks which is why i tell the same stories over and over.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> OK - some more bad news - one of the plants was filled with seeds. SEEDS! WTF!!
> 
> Guess it was a heat-stressed hermie - wonder if i should have harvested the seeds.. hmmm too late now -it's gone gone gone.
> 
> ...


Yea man, no need to get all fucken stressed out. That won't do anything but make things worse.

Those buds in pic 3 are looking fucken delicious!

Man, I've been gone for one day and your thread has exploded with posts! I'm so jealous...

R.I.P to the hermie...


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea man, no need to get all fucken stressed out. That won't do anything but make things worse.
> 
> Those buds in pic 3 are looking fucken delicious!
> 
> ...


that's my beloved Pure Power Plant - not even sure why i bother growing anything else - i LOVE IT!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

email....who makes PPP?

dutch passion?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

I think I've seen it at Nirvana.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think they may have been Nirvana strain but i got them from...
Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)
Here is the description:


> Pure Power Plant is a strong, mostly sativa, variety developed in the late 90&#8217;s from South African strains. The tremendous growth potential of this plant is a prime example of hybrid vigor. PPP is the latest trend among Dutch commercial growers because of its high yields of the highest priced buds. Pure Power Plant has a pleasant, almost pine, after taste and a powerful social buzz.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

here's a thread where folks (myself included) are extolling the virtues...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/41832-what-do-you-guys-think.html


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo email..check this thread out bro...i need your help

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/68449-i-think-im-fucked-please.html


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yo email..check this thread out bro...i need your help
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/68449-i-think-im-fucked-please.html


Looks like you are covered - anything still concerning you?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Nah, just was worried that the ballast and bulb not be performing like it was before. If everything seems ok to you, I'm straight. I need to get a damn UPS. We don't get storms to often here, but it is getting closer to summer time and that means rain and hurricanes!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

If you are looking to have power to your lights if the power goes out - an UPS may be adequate though the number of watts pumping through an UPS to light a high watt ballast may fry the UPS!

UPS are good for powering down computers gracefully but they don't always protect against power surges (though they should) - what you are really looking for is an electric conditioner-regulator-isolator which can be significantly more expensive - but you'll be getting clean power with no surges or spikes.

I've only ever seen these used in data centers.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

> Although once previously reserved for very large installations of 10kW or more, advances in technology have permitted it to now be available as a common consumer device, supplying 500 watts or less.


That was taken from wiki.  Yea, I'll look into something, I dunno what I'm going to do. But I need some form of protection.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> That was taken from wiki.  Yea, I'll look into something, I dunno what I'm going to do. But I need some form of protection.


oh they're available - but they ain't cheap! and if they are cheap - they may be no better than just plugging directly into an outlet.

why are you so worried?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Because we had a huge storm here. Power went out. So, it's good to be prepared. You read that link right?


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Because we had a huge storm here. Power went out. So, it's good to be prepared. You read that link right?


Right - one storm and one power outage isn't exactly a crisis. do you have a lot of brownouts/blackouts? The UPS is only going to power you for 2-4 hours anyway right?

Not trying to discourage you but wouldn't want to see you wasting money either. I mean for the price of an UPS - that's some bulbs/nutes/grow-room equipment/seeds which may be money better spent - that's all i'm trying to get across.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Yea, I understand what you are saying. But do you remember Katrina? Or the big fucker that was after that one? Yea, I live down in that area of the states. When the weather gets bad out here it gets bad. May-Sept is hurricane season out here. Money is not an issue....

It's funny how I was driving home and predicted that shit man. I swear I got a sixth sense.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I understand what you are saying. But do you remember Katrina? Or the big fucker that was after that one? Yea, I live down in that area of the states. When the weather gets bad out here it gets bad. May-Sept is hurricane season out here. Money is not an issue....
> 
> It's funny how I was driving home and predicted that shit man. I swear I got a sixth sense.


oh yeah man -- if it is an issue then preventing it is a great idea. i have a few power outages but nothing to cause me much concern but if i lived in an area with lots of power-interrupting storms - i would certainly consider - if not purchase a power cleaning UPS.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been getting some good growth out of plant 1. Lots around the nodes. I think it might be starting to show signs of sex? I'll try and get some pics up here in the next couple days to see what you think.

**update**

Damn man, I was tryen to show you some rep love for helpen that dude out and it won't let me!


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

===
DAY 56 / FLOWER DAY 34: 2nd Set of numbers reflect rinsing
Ambient Temperature: 67.4/73.4 F
Humidity: 53/41%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.4/66.2 F
pH: 5.6/6.0
PPM: 989/78
Notes: To 20 Gallons of RO water, added 20 TSP. of Flora Kleen nutrient rinse in preparation of switching to FoxFarm Nutrients
===
DAY 57 / FLOWER DAY 35: 2nd Set of numbers reflect Fox Farm reservoir change
Ambient Temperature: 64.5/76.6 F
Humidity: 65/38%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66/67.1 F
pH: 5.6/6.2
PPM: 70/486
Notes: (Switched to Fox Farm week 7 hydro feeding schedule) To 20 Gallons of RO water added the following: 6 TBSP. Grow Big, 10 TBSP. Big Bloom, 1 TBSP. Beastie Bloomz
===
DAY 58 / FLOWER DAY 36:
Ambient Temperature: 73.7/78.6 F
Humidity: 61/45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.2/68.9 F
pH: 6.2/6.1
PPM: 482/490
Notes:
===
DAY 59 / FLOWER DAY 37:
Ambient Temperature: 71.2/76.2 F
Humidity: 56/43%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66/68.3 F
pH: 6.0/5.8
PPM: 472/492
Notes:
===

Flowering for 37 days pictures (59 days old total). after being heat stressed to the point of turning hermie - i am pleasantly surprised to see so much green and the trichomes are forming on the PPP so not a total loss.

The large one is the fast growing Big Bud - the smaller one is the slower growing PPP.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking very nice email ;P


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Looking very nice email ;P


thanks - might get some yield from this grow yet...

if not - i am so ready for the next one!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks - might get some yield from this grow yet...
> 
> if not - i am so ready for the next one!


Lmfao exactly. Live and learn ;P i am just as excited bout my 2nd grow, I'm already growing em tho Lmfao Hope all turns out great for u.!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

Geez brah, those aren't looking bad at all!

Keep a look-out.. 600 watts coming soon!


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Geez brah, those aren't looking bad at all!
> 
> Keep a look-out.. 600 watts coming soon!


considering what they've been through - i'm inclined to agree. a few more weeks and we'll really find out how they're coming along...

looking forward to the 600!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> considering what they've been through - i'm inclined to agree. a few more weeks and we'll really find out how they're coming along...
> 
> looking forward to the 600!


I think I know why they look so damn funny.. 3 months of veg under a flouro and I think they want to flower by the number of pistils showing.

This should be some monster shit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 26, 2008)

lol....they are looking good email....how are you keeping those res temps down?


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

The AC is blowing right on it.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> The AC is blowing right on it.


 
What kind of A/C unit? I may need one in the future...


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> What kind of A/C unit? I may need one in the future...


just a regular window unit. 

I put the AC on a stand (a 5 gallon bucket) and pushed it into the grow box. I drew some pencil marks and sawed a hole - shoved the AC into it and used tape to seal up the gaps. 

and now the cold air is blowing directly on my res which keeps those temps down then i have two fans - a little 8" and a big 16" blowing the cold air around. I have the AC set for 70 F on power save and as you can see the temps fluctuate nicely from lights on to dark time.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> just a regular window unit.
> 
> I put the AC on a stand (a 5 gallon bucket) and pushed it into the grow box. I drew some pencil marks and sawed a hole - shoved the AC into it and used tape to seal up the gaps.
> 
> and now the cold air is blowing directly on my res which keeps those temps down then i have two fans - a little 8" and a big 16" blowing the cold air around. I have the AC set for 70 F on power save and as you can see the temps fluctuate nicely from lights on to dark time.


 
Bad ass!

I'm going to look into one for the inlet to my tent. Something inexpensive that doesn't suck too much power. Maxing the breaker isn't a great idea.. no more than 15 amps to be safe.. but I am using the digital electronic ballast.. so I might be in the clear.

Thanks email!





Enigma


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2008)

nice!!!!

im really thinking about an ice probe.


and maybe two axial fans on the top of my res


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> nice!!!!
> 
> im really thinking about an ice probe.
> 
> ...


 
The fans maybe all you need.

From a mechanic's stand-point, start with the cheapest fix first.





Enigma


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

woo email that purply lookin bud is sweet! I hope you get the yeild you are hoping for! That AC idea is awesome, I really need to find a way to keep my room temps dowen, my water temps are fine.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 28, 2008)

damn those plants look massive!!!!! I am growing one strain that has smaller buds finishing but such a small amount of leaf to the bud it produces. Your plants have so much leaf but the buds are HUGE more like the Big sur . Hope you are well and how much longer on those ladies they are going to be amazing


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 28, 2008)

Im sorry but they are not great for a 600w HPS and 400w MH.
Damn ive seen bigger from CFLS 
lol 140,000 lumens and thats all you got damn i would be pissed and bills you pay to run that lol doesnt even add up.

Check out this https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/66151-show-off-your-buds-pics-11.html
8x 26w cfls (208watts) lol and thats one plant not 4-5 like yours -now i see why people use cfls.
and my mate uses 400w HPS and he got around the same .Weird


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Im sorry but they are not great for a 600w HPS and 400w MH.
> Damn ive seen bigger from CFLS lol 140,000 lumens and thats all you got damn i would be pissed and bills you pay to run that lol doesnt even add up.
> your losseing alot of money .


guess you haven't actually *read* the journal.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 28, 2008)

no your right i qucikly went though it lol why what i miss lol and did you check that Cfls Buds forum


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> no your right i qucikly went though it lol why what i miss lol and did you check that Cfls Buds forum


you missed a lot. my advice to you is, read the journal before you bash someones grow because you decided to just look at the pictures and not read the information.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 28, 2008)

lol Ok dude lol help me out what has he done cuz i read the start and he said he has got a 600w hps and a 400w mh so what did i miss


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 28, 2008)

lol theres 26 pages im a stoner but still ..


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

he had a resevoir problem where his temps got near the triple digits. He has it under control now but isn't sure how his yeild is going to be. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64987-email468-big-bud-ppp-grow-5.html it's on page 5

Sorry email for whoring your thread like that.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 28, 2008)

Hah lol yh me too im not here to drop kick people on there plants 
Sorry Email....
Lol i will read the forums befor i talk shit haha MY BAD (THE MAD ENGLISH MAN) 
LOL


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 28, 2008)

But toolage have you check out my thread https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/66151-show-off-your-buds-pics.html#post747417
a guy has some nice looking bud with only 8x 26w Cfls (208watts)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Im sorry but they are not great for a 600w HPS and 400w MH.
> Damn ive seen bigger from CFLS
> lol 140,000 lumens and thats all you got damn i would be pissed and bills you pay to run that lol doesnt even add up.
> 
> ...



we wont mention how many cfl growers lie about the weight of finished product. or how they go google some growing pics just to claim it as theirs....

have some respect.


ya tool!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> But toolage have you check out my thread https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/66151-show-off-your-buds-pics.html#post747417
> a guy has some nice looking bud with only 8x 26w Cfls (208watts)


 
Slamming people on here isn't a good idea.

Those numbers don't add up.

Ya don't have to go home, but ya can't stay here.

E


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> we wont mention how many cfl growers lie about the weight of finished product. or how they go google some growing pics just to claim it as theirs....
> 
> have some respect.
> 
> ...


LOL...


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Im sorry but they are not great for a 600w HPS and 400w MH.
> Damn ive seen bigger from CFLS
> lol 140,000 lumens and thats all you got damn i would be pissed and bills you pay to run that lol doesnt even add up.
> 
> ...


i think the heat stress had a lot to do with that. I lost a plant to it so for what they've been through -- i'm very happy they are alive.


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

and thanks everyone - not sure what made dude so hostile about my grow. don't remember giving him shitty advice or anything


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, it is cool. You did nothing wrong.. just another one of 'those' people.

E


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ha hi  I'm stoned


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Ha hi  I'm stoned




I'm still waiting on nutes and extraction.. then 8-10 more weeks.

Ugh.

At least I know it will be clean, fresh, and mine!

New pics email?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I'm still waiting on nutes and extraction.. then 8-10 more weeks.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


 Do u honestly have to worry about not clean weed around where ur at?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Do u honestly have to worry about not clean weed around where ur at?


Yea man.. commercial shit either has glass/sand/quartz and/or some sweet chemical on it.. besides, it is shit.

I grew up on Afghan as a teenager.. anything else is uncivilized!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Yea man.. commercial shit either has glass/sand/quartz and/or some sweet chemical on it.. besides, it is shit.
> 
> I grew up on Afghan as a teenager.. anything else is uncivilized!


My afghan is looking lovely ;P


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> My afghan is looking lovely ;P


Just gotta rub it in, don't ya.

That's cool.. just wait to see what I go in stock for ya RIU'ers!

email.. pics PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok i feel like a fucking dumbass but RIU's I see this shit everywhere n i feel stupid cause i dont kno  what it is lolol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Ok i feel like a fucking dumbass but RIU's I see this shit everywhere n i feel stupid cause i dont kno  what it is lolol


What, RIU?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> What, RIU?


ya :-\ damnit man why cant i just type ya , it says its too short!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> ya :-\ damnit man why cant i just type ya , it says its too short!


 
RIU = Roll It Up

LOL!

I was there once too.. don't worry.. I picked up on it quik though.. I lived on the streets (literally) for a time.. ya gotta catch onto the lingo quik to survive.



E


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

DAMNIT it was something RIGHT INFRONT of my face!!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> DAMNIT it was something RIGHT INFRONT of my face!!


We love ya all the same!

Just keep using those flouro's and you'll be A OK in my book!

LOL


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> We love ya all the same!
> 
> Just keep using those flouro's and you'll be A OK in my book!
> 
> LOL


Was that a joke ? lmfao.. I think it went over my head  Ya i love my t5's man for veg they are great


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Was that a joke ? lmfao.. I think it went over my head  Ya i love my t5's man for veg they are great


It is just my personal preference to use T5's for veg and clone.. but for a speedy perpetual grow you would need many mum's and a lot of T5's.

When I try my hand at a perpetual harvest I'll probably use a 250w HPS.. maybe a 400w.. don't know yet.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> and thanks everyone - not sure what made dude so hostile about my grow. don't remember giving him shitty advice or anything



Yea I came up in here and ppl were getten wild up in this bitch...

Errr, what's going on?...hahah

I used some 26 watt CFL's @ 6500k and a set of T8's for the first three weeks..



How are things email?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 29, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Slamming people on here isn't a good idea.
> 
> Those numbers don't add up.
> 
> ...


my numbers dont add up ??? 8 x 26 is 208 do the maths .
and lol and the only reason i drop kicked you was coz of the 1000watts of light and what you got and what you got out of it damn i bet the bill to run it was more than the weed is worth LOL


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2008)

cfl fan boy aye....


lol.... from your pictures, at least he's hit a harvest or two..... 


all your stretchy plants are still vegging


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Just ignore his ignorant ass, I think your plants look great Email xxxx


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Just ignore his ignorant ass, I think your plants look great Email xxxx


Ditto
Lets see some new pix please.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 29, 2008)

email whats up? I have been missin ya when im on here, how ya been?!? 
what is going on with all this insanity and hostility, how silly. I see email himself hasnt even been here to say anything so may we stop hyjacking his journal. I personaly would love to see pics of your beautiful plants regardless Hope you are well


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Urm, Email actually commented earlier toady, & FYI I aint hijacking his journal, I'm sub to this journal & am mearly offering my support GG x


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> email whats up? I have been missin ya when im on here, how ya been?!?
> what is going on with all this insanity and hostility, how silly. I see email himself hasnt even been here to say anything so may we stop hyjacking his journal. I personaly would love to see pics of your beautiful plants regardless Hope you are well



just b/c you havent seen him on here doesnt mean he isnt around. he's just gonna be real swamped this week.


but regardless....i dont hijack. im standing up for my bro!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> my numbers dont add up ??? 8 x 26 is 208 do the maths .
> and lol and the only reason i drop kicked you was coz of the 1000watts of light and what you got and what you got out of it damn i bet the bill to run it was more than the weed is worth LOL


The last time I'm going to post about your ignorant ass.

CFL's don't produce the numbers of dry weight you speak of.

PERIOD.

email.. I'm anxious for updates and pics of your beautiful girls!

E


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 29, 2008)

wake n bake there buddy


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 29, 2008)

easy load blunts dont get those panties in a bunch that other guy was just marchin in and bashing someones journal i think its very rude. May he have been avoiding the idiot and doing other more important things...... probably? No worries load blunts i know you are "friends" with email or maybe i have no idea but regardless no offence to you. 
For all i know he could be a friend of emails so i am shutting up now just came here to see how the man and his girls have been, i too have been swamped and miss chatting with him hey email


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Apr 30, 2008)

enigma ?? i just showed a post. i didnt say i got fuck loads i said i didnt get alot so i got more lights so shut the fuck up .


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey E! Jus stopping by to see how everything is going with ur plants  Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Hi email. _
_I would like to thank you very much for the help with the link thing and with the choice of hash making supplies. _
_I am still waiting for my bubbleator but feel more confident that I will have a better finished product._
_Damn. Anything gotta be better than my first hash attempts. _


----------



## orangelines (May 2, 2008)

Hey email, I've been reading your journals for a while and I love the detail and organization. You're a great source to learn from. Anyways, I just got an rf66 and I was wondering how you drain it?


----------



## Alto (May 3, 2008)

YooHoo e-mail?
All the nasty stuff is over, you can come back out now


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

i'm been swamped at work - but things are easing up and will be back to my regular posting schedule this week.

i am not worried about any nastiness or folks hijacking the thread. welcome one and all. Though i will say unless you plan on helping then there is no need to point out the obvious that this grow is not going as well as i would have liked.

and if you are making ignorant comments on my grow - what can i say but yeah i fucked some things up on this one. But you really shouldn't talk shit unless you show your grow.


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

orangelines said:


> Hey email, I've been reading your journals for a while and I love the detail and organization. You're a great source to learn from. Anyways, I just got an rf66 and I was wondering how you drain it?


i use a siphon pump.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm been swamped at work - but things are easing up and will be back to my regular posting schedule this week.
> 
> i am not worried about any nastiness or folks hijacking the thread. welcome one and all. Though i will say unless you plan on helping then there is no need to point out the obvious that this grow is not going as well as i would have liked.
> 
> and if you are making ignorant comments on my grow - what can i say but yeah i fucked some things up on this one. But you really shouldn't talk shit unless you show your grow.


_Oh I'm sorry email. I posted in your journal before I read this. I honestly did not know what was going on._
_I hope you are ok. _


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh I'm sorry email. I posted in your journal before I read this. I honestly did not know what was going on._
> _I hope you are ok. _


Lacy and everyone - i want you to post and i'm glad you are concerned that i haven't posted for awhile. i'll catch up - post away!!


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Thanks email. We love you and miss you here at riu. _
_You know if you need any help you can pm me anytime. I'd be more than willing to help you as you have helped me many a time my friend. _


email468 said:


> Lacy and everyone - i want you to post and i'm glad you are concerned that i haven't posted for awhile. i'll catch up - post away!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> Lacy and everyone - i want you to post and i'm glad you are concerned that i haven't posted for awhile. i'll catch up - post away!!



Yea bro..where ya been? I was begining to worry! 

I was expecting to see your avatar on a milk carton..










How are things?


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea bro..where ya been? I was begining to worry!
> 
> I was expecting to see your avatar on a milk carton..
> 
> ...


Oh man that is brilliant! i can not stop laughing.
Sorry -- for my absence - but i can't make the big bucks without working my ass off once in a while 

i'll be back in action with pics and updates this week.


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks email. We love you and miss you here at riu. _
> _You know if you need any help you can pm me anytime. I'd be more than willing to help you as you have helped me many a time my friend. _


my pleasure Lacy -- i'm good - just need to get to my plants - hopefully they haven't done anything bad.

thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2008)

i've been missing ya as well....

i know you told me you were going to be busy earlier this week. i've been hella busy on my end as well. damn network has a ghost inside...

hope all is well bro. see ya around!


----------



## Enigma (May 3, 2008)

Good to see you around!


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

i love this forum! thank you everyone for making me feel missed!!!

i'll be back with a bang and updates in the next couple of days!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2008)

email....so good so far. except for my heavy watering hand on the coco starter plug.....fortunately the rapidrooters are thriving


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> email....so good so far. except for my heavy watering hand on the coco starter plug.....fortunately the rapidrooters are thriving


awesome! i love those rapidrooters. i don't think i'm going to use anything else at this point. i also like hydroton in the netpots for aero. i think once i get my climate completely controlled i'll be all set.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2008)

hell yea.


well i tried the coco starter plugs because they came free in the system....they are actually plugs tho....they are like little pucks of coco and expand when water is added


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> awesome! i love those rapidrooters. i don't think i'm going to use anything else at this point. i also like hydroton in the netpots for aero. i think once i get my climate completely controlled i'll be all set.


A question for you:

What size is the rez for your aero setup?

It holds 6 full-sized plants, correct?

I'm asking so I can design my own aero for a SoG using clones trying to keep them as small as possible.. they will only be in for 8-10 weeks. Trying to get the right size rez and the right size tub for root growth.



E


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 4, 2008)

Email! Remember when I first started my journal and you posted this pic?? 

Well I posted urs first, then mine that I took... cuz it reminded me of urs!! Not as good as urs or nearly close but wanted to post it cuz I honestly took it thinking of urs... 
Hope all is good with you!!






And mine


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Hey email, hope you don't mind my new avatar bro....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Now if he goes AWAL again, we will have everyone on the forums watching for him...


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Email! Remember when I first started my journal and you posted this pic??
> 
> Well I posted urs first, then mine that I took... cuz it reminded me of urs!! Not as good as urs or nearly close but wanted to post it cuz I honestly took it thinking of urs...
> Hope all is good with you!!
> ...


i get excited every time i see the seed stuck on the leaves. I have no idea why. you honor me and i thank you!


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hey email, hope you don't mind my new avatar bro....


Mind? Once again i am honored! I'm feeling a bit emotional


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> A question for you:
> 
> What size is the rez for your aero setup?
> 
> ...


?????????????????


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> A question for you:
> 
> What size is the rez for your aero setup?
> 
> ...



It holds six plants but you'd have to trim the hell out of them. i find 3 to be more comfortable. but if you wanted to keep them short and not too wide you could fit six i guess.

the rainforest says it is an 18 gallon but i put 20 gallons into it and use a garbage can for a back-up res for adding water and/or changing nutes. I think i'd prefer a larger 30-40 gallon res if i build something.


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> It holds six plants but you'd have to trim the hell out of them. i find 3 to be more comfortable. but if you wanted to keep them short and not too wide you could fit six i guess.
> 
> the rainforest says it is an 18 gallon but i put 20 gallons into it and use a garbage can for a back-up res for adding water and/or changing nutes. I think i'd prefer a larger 30-40 gallon res if i build something.


Cool.. I'm watching seemorebuds DVD.. more than I can afford.. but they never changed the rez unless they need to (nute defficiency, algae, ect.). So many things they did were different from what hydro growers have stated.. and shit.. those buds were enormous!

I'll just have to play with my setup when I get it going.. H2O2 is a must to keep the rez clean.. and a pH modifier is also needed to maintain the pH.. if I need it to go up I'll just use the tap water as it is around 8.2 here.. and the nutes bring it down quite a bit.

They used Hana meters.. very expensive, but apparently worth it.

I gotta go watch it again!

I think I can get by with a 20-30 gallon rez for an aero system.. the roots will pretty much be suspended in air being sprayed.. I'm also astonished by how they used 2" net-cups and still produced *HUGE* plants.

I'm gonna pack this shit in and see what happens!



E


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Cool.. I'm watching seemorebuds DVD.. more than I can afford.. but they never changed the rez unless they need to (nute defficiency, algae, ect.). So many things they did were different from what hydro growers have stated.. and shit.. those buds were enormous!
> 
> I'll just have to play with my setup when I get it going.. H2O2 is a must to keep the rez clean.. and a pH modifier is also needed to maintain the pH.. if I need it to go up I'll just use the tap water as it is around 8.2 here.. and the nutes bring it down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


you can get different lids for the rainforest. 
rainforest 66 = 6 6" 
rainforest 318 = 18 3"
rainforest 236 = 36 2"


----------



## Enigma (May 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> you can get different lids for the rainforest.
> rainforest 66 = 6 6"
> rainforest 318 = 18 3"
> rainforest 236 = 36 2"


When I saw what size of a plant came out of a 2" pot.. shit.. pack 'em in!


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

UPDATE: all plants cut. Whatever bits and buds had trichomes is in the freezer for hopefully some hash. 

I am suspending all growing activities until i can resolve the heat issues without introducing odor control issues.

Do not fret - i have plenty to toke on while i am working on a new area. Not completely sure what i'm going to do yet. May just do some add-ons to the current or may just build from the ground up but i'll keep you all posted regardless.


----------



## Enigma (May 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> UPDATE: all plants cut. Whatever bits and buds had trichomes is in the freezer for hopefully some hash.
> 
> I am suspending all growing activities until i can resolve the heat issues without introducing odor control issues.
> 
> Do not fret - i have plenty to toke on while i am working on a new area. Not completely sure what i'm going to do yet. May just do some add-ons to the current or may just build from the ground up but i'll keep you all posted regardless.


Shiesse!

Didn't see that coming...



E


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

Yoinks!
I will sure miss watching those girls grow but a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.
Wasting time on what may be less than what you are looking for is that, wasting time.
I am for one glad you decided to take matters in hand and grow up to your very knowledgeable potential!
I am so looking forward to your next endeavor dude.
Meanwhile if you miss the day to day of it stop by my journal.
Things are looking pretty good for a first time out of the gate operation if I say so myself.
I too will do so much better next round
Thanks for letting us watch


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

i came back from my trip to a severe odor problem because of the air conditioning. can't take that big of a risk - especially when i'm not hurting for smoke.

I will work out the bugs and be back in action soon. I can modify and be back in action quickly (this will be my most likely option) but i could redesign everything and which means i'll probably have to go through more rounds of troubleshooting (which makes this the least likely option).


----------



## Enigma (May 6, 2008)

Ya maan.. keep us updated on the progress.. if a new room is to be built, or changes to the current op. I just wanna see some more of your sexie ladies' skirts!!!



E


----------



## Enigma (May 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> i came back from my trip to a severe odor problem because of the air conditioning. can't take that big of a risk - especially when i'm not hurting for smoke.
> 
> I will work out the bugs and be back in action soon. I can modify and be back in action quickly (this will be my most likely option) but i could redesign everything and which means i'll probably have to go through more rounds of troubleshooting (which makes this the least likely option).


If you need design help.. send me some dimensions and I can draw some shit up.. I have a few days off this week.



E


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

4x12 Activated Carbon Charcoal Air Filter Odor Scrubber - eBay (item 150236105406 end time May-12-08 21:51:56 PDT)
scroll down there are lot of models and loads of outer outlets to look
but that [a filter] should take care of the odor issues


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> 4x12 Activated Carbon Charcoal Air Filter Odor Scrubber - eBay (item 150236105406 end time May-12-08 21:51:56 PDT)
> scroll down there are lot of models and loads of outer outlets to look
> but that [a filter] should take care of the odor issues


i use CAN filters and odor socks but the problem was i added an AC and it expels the stinky air unfiltered. So i need to build a box around the AC so i can filter it while still allowing fresh air circulation. there are a few other issues that i want to correct as well.


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

Ah I see (I thought you had a filter but wasn't sure)
I am sure you will get it all sorted out
Lookin' forward to the next one dude


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> Ah I see (I thought you had a filter but wasn't sure)
> I am sure you will get it all sorted out
> Lookin' forward to the next one dude


thanks. i think the PPP on this grow would have been fine. A bit stunted but fine. I weighed the risk vs. one just fine plant and decided against the plant.

I'm actually looking forward to working out the kinks since it should make the next go-round go pretty smoothly.


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

This may be an alternative to the air conditioner for the res.
MicroChiller for Nano-Reef Tanks or Small Aquariums
I am thinking about one of those for my room to chill the reservoir.
What do you think?


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> This may be an alternative to the air conditioner for the res.
> MicroChiller for Nano-Reef Tanks or Small Aquariums
> I am thinking about one of those for my room to chill the reservoir.
> What do you think?


i had both problems. Res was too hot and the ambient temp was too hot. My AC seems to solve both problems since i have the AC blowing right on my res. 

Now once i introduce CO2 injection (that is way on down the road) then I will probably let the ambient temp rise so the plants can best utilize the extra CO2. Once I do that, i may need a solution to keep the res temps low but the ambient temp higher - and a water chiller seems ready-made for this purpose.

I am leaning towards the least costly way of getting another crop going so will probably just modify my current with some tighter odor control.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> UPDATE: all plants cut. Whatever bits and buds had trichomes is in the freezer for hopefully some hash.
> 
> I am suspending all growing activities until i can resolve the heat issues without introducing odor control issues.
> 
> Do not fret - i have plenty to toke on while i am working on a new area. Not completely sure what i'm going to do yet. May just do some add-ons to the current or may just build from the ground up but i'll keep you all posted regardless.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


well i wish you well and to hurry back! hope everything gets situated. you know i want progress reports and any new gadgets you find!!!! what about seeds? are you going to order more now???


and oh yea...our experiment. i think i killed 3 of our little buddies. too much heat. i left them on the heating pad with the humidity dome on.

out of 2 coco starters...maybe 1 made it (not sure still trying to nurse them back to health)

out of the 2 rapid rooters ...1 made it....the other never germinated. i cracked opened the plug and the seed never germinated....so bad seed i think.

i transferred all 4 (3 dying...all in the cocostarters and too much heat) to the hybrid aero tub.

the one in the rapidrooter is recovering fast and fine....his friends and family however may be lost.

he is responding nicely in a coco medium in a hybrid aero setup.

i think our hypothesis proved correct email! the coco almost wicks off the water like you said


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> well i wish you well and to hurry back! hope everything gets situated. you know i want progress reports and any new gadgets you find!!!! what about seeds? are you going to order more now???
> ...


I'm not too surprised. Those coco-tech liners i was using did not hold any water. In fact - it took quite a few grows before the lid starting getting a bit of algae on it.

I love those rapid rooter plugs. I believe i'll be sticking with them. they hold enough moisture to let the seedling establish some roots but they do not muck with pH or contain potentially hazardous material like rockwool.

Where did you get your seeds? and where did they originate (the breeder)? I doubt i'll be ordering more as i still do not have a good location to ship but hopefully a friend of mine might be getting some so i like to have an order ready - just in case!

I am pretty laid up this week but hopefully will be feeling better soon so i can start work on things. Be sure i'll document everything i do to prevent an abortive grow next time.

i'm sorry to hear you had some mortalities. take it from me - marijuana hates excessive heat 

what are you going to do now?


----------



## toolage (May 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> UPDATE: all plants cut. Whatever bits and buds had trichomes is in the freezer for hopefully some hash.
> 
> I am suspending all growing activities until i can resolve the heat issues without introducing odor control issues.
> 
> Do not fret - i have plenty to toke on while i am working on a new area. Not completely sure what i'm going to do yet. May just do some add-ons to the current or may just build from the ground up but i'll keep you all posted regardless.


hey email!! sorry i've been out for a bit and just got to catch up. Hope the odor control's better next time around and sorry you had to cut this one short. Either way you didn't come out empty handed  Knowledge gained, and has gained! Can't wait for the new journal man and I hope you get all the kinks fixed! 

Full support!!!!
Your friend toolage!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

attitude and seed boo's

i ordered from few breeders

resevior
dutch passion
g13
serious seeds
sam


just to name a couple

what am i doing now? im going to wait until i know its loving and thriving in the coco medium. if not i'll switch to rapidrooters and hydroton.

where did you get your coco lids? i cant find any. im just using some plastic lids


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> attitude and seed boo's
> 
> i ordered from few breeders
> 
> ...


OK - cool - those are the two i remember you posting before and are bookmarked.
Have you tried any paradise seeds? i love the looks of that Nebula! or maybe i just like the name.

I can't find coco lids either! they came with the system. in the future i'll be using mylar or plastic or something.


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey email!! sorry i've been out for a bit and just got to catch up. Hope the odor control's better next time around and sorry you had to cut this one short. Either way you didn't come out empty handed  Knowledge gained, and has gained! Can't wait for the new journal man and I hope you get all the kinks fixed!
> 
> Full support!!!!
> Your friend toolage!


thanks toolage. i'm pretty confident things will be great improved next go round.


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

This is a monthly update from Green Man
it is kinda fussy about ratings so you are pretty much guaranteed good stock
http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html
I bought seeds from both Dr Greenthumb (highly rated on that site)
and *Goldenseed* in the UK which delivered very stealthily and fast! (5 days from order)
I ordered 30 seeds got 45
Dr Greenthumb came in breeder packaging and took 2 weeks
I ordered 10 seeds got 14

all germinated so far
initial planting was all Goldenseed
No7 is from Dr Greenthumb and is called Grenadine which is a cross of (NiagraxShiva) xG13
and its looking good so far


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> OK - cool - those are the two i remember you posting before and are bookmarked.
> Have you tried any paradise seeds? i love the looks of that Nebula! or maybe i just like the name.
> 
> I can't find coco lids either! they came with the system. in the future i'll be using mylar or plastic or something.



not yet, but paradise seeds does have some tasty strains (by the looks & description of it anyway)!!!


hopefully germination on the real beans will start in a few weeks!!!!

a bulb broke and i dont have the funds to get one right now.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

email....

got an idea: using coco mats for cut out circles for our lids....


whatcha think?


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> email....
> 
> got an idea: using coco mats for cut out circles for our lids....
> 
> ...


I think it would work perfectly. But to be honest, i am moving away from the coco to just hydroton in netpots and the seed held in place with a bit of rapid rooter. So i think i'm just going to go with plastic/mylar lids.


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Man I swear, every time I come to check out your thread, you two guys are always plotten and scheme'n.

What's up email? I put my babies into 12/12 a few days ago...


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Man I swear, every time I come to check out your thread, you two guys are always plotten and scheme'n.
> 
> What's up email? I put my babies into 12/12 a few days ago...


oh yeah - LoudBlunts has lots of good ideas and does a lot of research!

I've been keeping up with your journal - everything is looking real good.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

yea it seems that email and fletch are the only ones who like to brainstorm with me


munchbox used to be brainstorm with me too.....but he got banned for a few days.....i dont know what happened to him. i miss him. munchbox come back man!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

So I am thinking about enclosing the ass-end of the air conditioner in a box with one hole covered with an odor-stopping filter.

do you think this will work with just the air conditioner pushing and pulling air or do you think i'll have to get another fan?


----------



## shamegame (May 8, 2008)

HI email! just checking in man. Wanted to see what was going on in here


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> do you think this will work with just the air conditioner pushing and pulling air or do you think i'll have to get another fan?


would depend on how much air the thing pushes and what filter.
just be careful to remember those things kick some serious heat as well.
Enclosing it in a box could end up a heat issue rather than a small issue.
I know your smart and probably already thought through this all but I am playing the devils advocate here.
If you put the exhaust hole at the top with say a 120mm PC fan it could be enough.

Shamegame love the Stupid Larry Avatar


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> So I am thinking about enclosing the ass-end of the air conditioner in a box with one hole covered with an odor-stopping filter.
> 
> do you think this will work with just the air conditioner pushing and pulling air or do you think i'll have to get another fan?


what kinda ac you got? i forgot.... is it one of those window ones? portable ones?


why not just put odor control on the exhaust of the ac?

i dont think you would have to get another fan....well not a centrig. fan anyway. an axial fan should work fine.


if its that much of a problem, i would throw an ozone/uv generator (inline) at the ass of the exhaust venting outside....


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what kinda ac you got? i forgot.... is it one of those window ones? portable ones?
> 
> 
> why not just put odor control on the exhaust of the ac?
> ...


OK - check this out. i have a carbon filter on the exhaust and an ozone generator sitting on top of the damn thing and the air exhausting out of the AC reeked! 

It is a window unit that i shoved the front part into my grow box. I am thinking on building a box around it and then attaching a filter to a hole in the box. As Alto points out - it may get hot but it will be outside my grow area so provided the heat doesn't muck with the functioning of the AC all should be well. I have a few carbon filters but only two good fans. looks like i'll be getting another one


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

get some cheap axials


how in the hell did it reek with a carbon filter and ozone generator???!?!


OH SHIT....duh.... humidity....what is the humidity looking like where the carbon filter was? you know high humidity will render it useless. the carbon will swell and wont absorb any more odor


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

i just dont get it!

an ozone generator should have eliminated all smells.


i dont understand


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i just dont get it!
> 
> an ozone generator should have eliminated all smells.
> 
> ...


shoulda... but as i mentioned - i had it sitting on top of the box and wasn't using it "inline" but still i figured it would at least reduce the smell if not eliminate it altogether.

Your point about humidity is well taken - the carbon filter may have failed since the AC was probably making it more humid - but i do have a dehumidifier running.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

why not try inline? can you vent outside safely & privately?


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> why not try inline? can you vent outside safely & privately?


my new plan is - build a box around the AC (window unit) and vent it with a damn fan (ugh) through a carbon filter. The box will be completely separate from the grow box.

as for the exhaust, i will put the ozone generator inline and still exhaust through a carbon filter. 

I'd rather vent inside than outside in case the problem recurs. I'd rather try to fight the odor inside rather than have it vented outside - does that make sense to you?

what do you think of the plan?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

i understand your plan more now.


as far as the ozone generator....do you have it on a timer? god forbid my buddy take in too much ozone or his plants. i just dont like that ozone in the air.... 

that idea to exhaust the a/c box is kinda cool. i would make sure you get a strong enough fan to expel the heat. i would also put the carbon scrubber on top of the box.


offtopic, email you got info on which wattage of lights and what it covers? im tryin to help this dude, but i cant find the info fast enough....i only remember 1k covering 8x8 or something like that


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

why don't you just chill the reservoir with say an Ice Pick and loose the AC altogether. If the temps inside get too high run Co2.
Or are we talking 100F and up?
if it is staying at around 90F Co2 running plants will be fine, in fact better able to use the additional Co2. And I bet the cost of gas would be less than the electric for the AC as well.
Just my 2c

LB its 2x2 for 400 5x5 for 600
I remember from when I was shopping recently


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

he's trying to kill 2 birds with one stone (ac)


not only does he have high res temp....but high room temps.


he's interested in co2 down the road, but not right now. If email is going to do something, he's going to do it right (i.e. decked out co2 system with monitors and controllers) i just dont think he wants to spend the money right now.

and besides co2 is the icing on the cake. no need for icing if the cake is still baking


thanks for the info alto! passing on the info now


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Alto said:


> why don't you just chill the reservoir with say an Ice Pick and loose the AC altogether. If the temps inside get too high run Co2.
> Or are we talking 100F and up?
> if it is staying at around 90F Co2 running plants will be fine, in fact better able to use the additional Co2. And I bet the cost of gas would be less than the electric for the AC as well.
> Just my 2c
> ...


The problem with the res temp was the ambient air temperature - not the reverse - otherwise i would invest in a chiller (and probably will do so in the future). As LB points out - i will make the CO2 investment in the future. But even CO2 injection can not use 95+ temps!


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i understand your plan more now.
> 
> 
> as far as the ozone generator....do you have it on a timer? god forbid my buddy take in too much ozone or his plants. i just dont like that ozone in the air....
> ...


I did have the OG on a timer - but after using the test patches discovered i could leave it on without ozone build-up. It didn't even have that "swimming pool" smell - which may be a clue to part of the problem. I think it was designed to be used inline or at least inside the box - not on top. I was trying to eliminate any escaping odors but that did not work.

I was planning on putting the scrubber right on top of the box though i had no reason for it other than easy access.

It looks like i'm going to be getting two inline fans. one for venting the AC box and one to put on one of my intake vents just to make sure the air is flowing IN and not out!


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> offtopic, email you got info on which wattage of lights and what it covers? im tryin to help this dude, but i cant find the info fast enough....i only remember 1k covering 8x8 or something like that


my advice goes by the minimum of 50-70 watts per square foot. though in practice i am at about 125 watts per square foot! which goes a long way to explaining my heating problems.

I even thought about using a 400w instead of a 600w HPS. 
Does anyone know from experience that it is safe to use a lower wattage bulb in a differently rated ballast? I know it is not safe to use a 600w HPS in a 400w HPS ballast but is the reverse also true (using a 400w HPS in a 600w HPS ballast also unsafe)?


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

I take it your lights are not cooled.
My 400W is air cooled and I can hold my hand on the bottom of the glass without it being too hot.
My room temps jumped yesterday as it got up to 80 here.
inside the room stayed pretty cool and the fan was cycled off too.
I am sure you will get things right where you want em email
looking forward to when you put them to use and the next Journal


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> I did have the OG on a timer - but after using the test patches discovered i could leave it on without ozone build-up. It didn't even have that "swimming pool" smell - which may be a clue to part of the problem. I think it was designed to be used inline or at least inside the box - not on top. I was trying to eliminate any escaping odors but that did not work.
> 
> I was planning on putting the scrubber right on top of the box though i had no reason for it other than easy access.
> 
> It looks like i'm going to be getting two inline fans. one for venting the AC box and one to put on one of my intake vents just to make sure the air is flowing IN and not out!


lol, at least you've made me feel better


i thought 3 fans for 1 tent was overkill i have about 1000cfm pushing around in there! 400 for the light 400 for the main exhaust and 200 for the intake


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

oh his light is cooled. he just has 2 bulbs one 600hps and one 400mh to combine a 1000watt dual spectrum ballast


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Alto said:


> I take it your lights are not cooled.
> My 400W is air cooled and I can hold my hand on the bottom of the glass without it being too hot.
> My room temps jumped yesterday as it got up to 80 here.
> inside the room stayed pretty cool and the fan was cycled off too.
> ...


Well as LB points out - i have a 400w MH and a 600w HPS running at the same time for a 1000w total. if i did not have it air-cooled my temps would probably be over 120 F! with air-cooling they still got over a 100 F - since our bodies are 98.6 touching something 100 degrees F does not feel all that warm. In fact, when i was cooking - it was nothing to quickly touch 180 F plus w/o incident - though boiling temps (212F plus) was ouchy!

thanks for the vote of confidence - i'm hoping to get it sorted. I had some temp problems last year but nothing like this! damn thermometer


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

Yeah lol I broka a sweat yesterday afternoon looking in on the kids.
Heh they sure seemed to love it tho.
Just hope all the precautions against root fungus hold as the res hits 70 now and again.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Alto said:


> Yeah lol I broka a sweat yesterday afternoon looking in on the kids.
> Heh they sure seemed to love it tho.
> Just hope all the precautions against root fungus hold as the res hits 70 now and again.


i think as long as you have plenty of oxygen in the res and the res is light-tight you should be OK. If not - there is always H2O2.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

so when we gonna tackle this email? this week or next?


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think as long as you have plenty of oxygen in the res and the res is light-tight you should be OK. If not - there is always H2O2.


yeah but H2O2 will kill my nutes

lots of O2 in the bubbler tho and the kids are showing it

There is some other thing I read about to flush out fungus too I can always find that info again.
I read that you fill up a plastic soda bottle about 3/4 way with H2O
freeze em and float one in the rezz.
switch em out as needed.
If during the heat of summer it gets too hot I will just do that 2x a day to keep it under control.
by then I will be 12/12 and so lights off daytime on at night should be about balanced in there.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

and why arent you using central air? do you not have central a/c?


why not run ducting from an a/c vent to the intake port


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

and email...i used regular tap water for the test run.


that damn chlorine is putting white residue shit on my coco liners/pot

this normal? should i trash the test cocopots?


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

no central air for me.

i will tackle this project in the next few weeks.

I have white salty residue all over my net pots - i ignore it until it is time to use them again and then i scrub them off


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

so i shouldnt worry?

what should i scrub them with? toothbrush?


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so i shouldnt worry?
> 
> what should i scrub them with? toothbrush?


i use a nylon-wire brush. i don't know if it is worth worrying about or not - all i can say is i don't - at least not yet anyway


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

lol cool thas all i needed to know!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

hey email....


i've been thinking. can i get your honest opinion?


although it works, maybe i was overdoing myself with the coco in aero. it may cause more trouble than help. i mean i have a filter bag on my pump....but still the coco getting into the res may be a problem....although the coco would be minimal b/c of the coco first being in the coco liners.

i just dont want to fuck with that RW..... i might try just hydroton and rapidrooters.....or a mix of hydroton and coco....


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hey email....
> 
> 
> i've been thinking. can i get your honest opinion?
> ...


my opinion is - if you need the media to hold water then don't go straight hydroton. But you are doing aero so the roots are constantly (or near-constantly misted) so the media does not need to hold water (in fact it would be better if it didn't) so then go straight hydroton. I use a piece of rapid rooter to keep the seed moist yes - but mostly to hold it in place so it doesn't fall through the hydroton before roots can form.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

i know...i be doing too much!


i guess ill stick to flooding coco


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i know...i be doing too much!
> 
> 
> i guess ill stick to flooding coco


man, you do find the funniest posts for your sigs!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Yea, I found a funny one the other day...craziest shit I think I've ever seen someone say.

I need to find it again...

**update**

HAHA..here it is..



420somewere said:


> what would giving bong water to the plant do? If it would do any thiong at all.


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I found a funny one the other day...craziest shit I think I've ever seen someone say.
> 
> I need to find it again...
> 
> ...


i was posting on that thread. i think my response was... Kill it?


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Ya...



email468 said:


> i think the point to using a water bong is to hopefully smooth out the smoke and trap impurities. Not sure why you'd want to feed that to your plants.
> 
> I'm with GrnMan - don't do that man!


LOL!


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ya...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


yep - that is what i said alright!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> man, you do find the funniest posts for your sigs!




he had the audacity to call me an idiot and try to belittle me when i asked him was he implying that only sativas hermie....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> i was posting on that thread. i think my response was... Kill it?



yall must not seen that thread that was started just for that question.


and the one about using dead leaves, stems and seeds from a marijuana plant as fert.

his reasoning was that it came from the plant so it must be good for the plant.

i asked him if that was the case.....why not liquidize/process baby shit and feed it to an infant.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

and oh yea email....

not so fast on the coco, why i just pulled out a netpot and roots are already poking thru the coco pot.....

that was kinda fast. it hasnt even been in the aero tub but for a few days.....


too bad its only an experiment and its bagseed.....cuz its growing fast as hell!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yall must not seen that thread that was started just for that question.
> 
> 
> and the one about using dead leaves, stems and seeds from a marijuana plant as fert.
> ...


LMFAO...link me bro..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

wow....you're gonna make me dig up some history huh? gimme a second to find them!


that was a while back before i became the asshole i am now. i shoulda stuck that in my sig ages ago


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and oh yea email....
> 
> not so fast on the coco, why i just pulled out a netpot and roots are already poking thru the coco pot.....
> 
> ...


the roots grow quickly but i don't think that has anything to do with the coco.
if it's a girl see how she blooms!


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yall must not seen that thread that was started just for that question.
> 
> 
> and the one about using dead leaves, stems and seeds from a marijuana plant as fert.
> ...



That seems to ring some bells - are you sure it isn't on the same thread?


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wow....you're gonna make me dig up some history huh? gimme a second to find them!
> 
> 
> that was a while back before i became the asshole i am now. i shoulda stuck that in my sig ages ago


oh come on now - you were always the asshole you are now!  how else could we get along so well??


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

lol....


well for one we're technology brothers...lol.


you've shown me love from day one.... i know i keep bringing it up. but its nothing like moral support.

you're like the older brother i never had lol


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol....
> 
> 
> well for one we're technology brothers...lol.
> ...


we are technology brothers! it's hard to say what causes people to bond but we hit it off straight away! I'm glad we did!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

mos definitely!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> That seems to ring some bells - are you sure it isn't on the same thread?



LOL!!! iono....may have been same thread.


i've been searching....cant find nothing yet.


too badd the search of your post only goes back 500.

damn that sucks with us sitting at 4k plus!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

DAMNIT EMAIL!!!

you've passed me again!!! sneaky bastid!

i didnt even notice.

you've posting your ass off. i've been slacking aye


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> DAMNIT EMAIL!!!
> 
> you've passed me again!!! sneaky bastid!
> 
> ...


yeah - but you have more rep thingies damn you!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

lol....you aint far behind bro.


----------



## eddiemeds (May 10, 2008)

i can feel the love emanating from this thread


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> i can feel the love emanating from this thread


yep - spreading the love and joy


----------



## We TaRdED (May 10, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> i can feel the love emanating from this thread


i can smell it.... mmmmmm vagina.... ya im a pervert, no need to comment 

hows your plants doing email? i was going to hit you back up with some rep points for your journal and all but i got to spread some love..... 

any new pics


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i can smell it.... mmmmmm vagina.... ya im a pervert, no need to comment
> 
> hows your plants doing email? i was going to hit you back up with some rep points for your journal and all but i got to spread some love.....
> 
> any new pics


i'll save you from reading through it. heat stress all but destroyed the two Big Buds and decided to pull the PPP even though it was OK - i am not in need and wanted to work on straightening out the heat issues.

thanks for dropping by - nothing to currently report.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL!!! iono....may have been same thread.
> 
> 
> i've been searching....cant find nothing yet.
> ...


Ahh..fuck it...



I thought it was recently, my bad


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (May 11, 2008)

Any of you Village Idiots lol 
know any real good strains like the best as ive allwayz bought my weed and now im trying to get some sweet stuff .
and yes i know i could go check the sites who sell them but theres so many on there i would end up pick something kinda shit .
ive found {Shark shock}{http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.seedsman.com/product_images/medium/mnsshark.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/mr-nice-seeds/mr-nice-shark-shock&h=169&w=200&sz=12&hl=en&start=6&um=1&tbnid=VK00ZL_mlqpIhM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3DShark%2Bshock%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUK275%26sa%3DN} which looks fucking mad any more and any which are good for CFLS


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2008)

village idiots?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (May 11, 2008)

Teaching How To Roll
Ganja Smoker
Village Idiot
lol its a rank init lol under the username
just people who know what they are talking about..


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Teaching How To Roll
> Ganja Smoker
> Village Idiot
> lol its a rank init lol under the username
> just people who know what they are talking about..



Fix yer post bro...messed the whole page up!

Depends on where you growing...outside/inside..more details


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (May 11, 2008)

Lol yh sorry about that.
Im growing inside 
im looking for a strain which LOOKS FREAKY lol like weird Colors 
and which are sweet growing with Cfls if that matters.


----------



## email468 (May 11, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Lol yh sorry about that.
> Im growing inside
> im looking for a strain which LOOKS FREAKY lol like weird Colors
> and which are sweet growing with Cfls if that matters.


how about one of the orange or purple varieties? Or mazar looks pretty funky.


----------



## kayasgarden (May 13, 2008)

hey email how ya been? Things around here have been alright but i miss all my plants i had to kill I hope you are well cant wait to plant the veggy garden stuff in flats are getting big and i need to till the garden and plant soon? whats been up with you?


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey email how ya been? Things around here have been alright but i miss all my plants i had to kill I hope you are well cant wait to plant the veggy garden stuff in flats are getting big and i need to till the garden and plant soon? whats been up with you?


been well and yourself? not too much going on - i'm going to start vermicomposting - i don't need the compost so much as i like to fish! Though I will use it in my outdoor garden. the indoor garden is on hold until i do a some minor remodeling.


----------



## kayasgarden (May 16, 2008)

hell ya i love worms!!!! They are easy to keep just throw some old food in every once in awhile and they make some great stuff!!!! My indoor is on hold too i killed like 60 plants a few days ago i think all my growing may be on hold for while. Thats alright time to grow veggies!!! we tilled the garden last night and another week or two and it will be planted. Let me know how the worm project goes they are the easiest pet ever


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hell ya i love worms!!!! They are easy to keep just throw some old food in every once in awhile and they make some great stuff!!!! My indoor is on hold too i killed like 60 plants a few days ago i think all my growing may be on hold for while. Thats alright time to grow veggies!!! we tilled the garden last night and another week or two and it will be planted. Let me know how the worm project goes they are the easiest pet ever


thanks for chiming in - if it goes well maybe i'll post something about it. if i run into trouble - i'll PM you OK?


----------



## kayasgarden (May 16, 2008)

yea you can shoot me a message is you want any time They are neat little critters and the kids love hearing about what they do!!!! My sons teacher was like do you have pet worms It was funny and i explained! Glad to hear others are having fun witht hese diffrent projects, less garbage is always good!


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea you can shoot me a message is you want any time They are neat little critters and the kids love hearing about what they do!!!! My sons teacher was like do you have pet worms It was funny and i explained! Glad to hear others are having fun witht hese diffrent projects, less garbage is always good!


where do you get your worms from? do you dig them up or order them?


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Hey email..what's going on man..I've missed quite a bit here..what's the deal with the plants?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

suffering heat and odor problems.

all growing activities have been ceased until fixed


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

yep - no current grow. The remodeling is going well.

And i figured out why the odor was so bad - after i attached the carbon scrubber - i pushed the box back in place. when i pulled the box out - i discovered i had pushed too hard and separated the duct work. It was stinky because there was NO CARBON SCRUBBER IN PLACE!!! 

Oopsie! At least now I know the odor problem will be taken care of on the next go round!


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

> after i attached the carbon scrubber - i pushed the box back in place. when i pulled the box out - i discovered i had pushed too hard and separated the duct work. It was stinky because there was NO CARBON SCRUBBER IN PLACE!!!










Get this project rocken and rollen bro, I'm ready to see some killer nugs! What are you going to grow next?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

well aint that a bitch!!!!!


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Get this project rocken and rollen bro, I'm ready to see some killer nugs! What are you going to grow next?


I'm not really sure what i'll try next.


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well aint that a bitch!!!!!


yep - i already ensured that problem would not occur again!


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*HI email friend. *


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *HI email friend. *


Lacykins! always a pleasure


----------



## kayasgarden (May 20, 2008)

hey email did you find worms? You got me thinking my worms are ready for a new bin and my vermicompost is ready just in time for putting plants out I have so much going on i almost forgot about them but they dont mind they jumped on the food i threw in though. Almost time to do tadpoles witht he kids too i love it. 

Sounds like you got a bunch figured out so that next grow is going to be amazing


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 20, 2008)

email....why have you not shown interest in a cooltubes?....im sure that will help decrease temps as well since no air is getting trapped and it can fully cool your lights!


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> email....why have you not shown interest in a cooltubes?....im sure that will help decrease temps as well since no air is getting trapped and it can fully cool your lights!


mainly cause i already stuck 600 bucks in the light system i got


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey email did you find worms? You got me thinking my worms are ready for a new bin and my vermicompost is ready just in time for putting plants out I have so much going on i almost forgot about them but they dont mind they jumped on the food i threw in though. Almost time to do tadpoles witht he kids too i love it.
> 
> Sounds like you got a bunch figured out so that next grow is going to be amazing


I didn't purchase them yet but i found them on the site you gave me.. thanks!

the first grow with the new system was pretty good. this latest one was disastrous but i'm expecting good things in the future. 

I recall messing with tadpoles and frogs when i was a kid (and crayfish and all kinds of critters)!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 20, 2008)

yea that sounds about right....i got the ballast and 2 bulbs for 600....


i still think that cooltube would be worth it.....i dont know about so much after you got that a/c....but whichever works


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea that sounds about right....i got the ballast and 2 bulbs for 600....
> 
> 
> i still think that cooltube would be worth it.....i dont know about so much after you got that a/c....but whichever works


i already had the AC - hell i was thinking on getting some T5 fixtures!

i'm still thinking on sticking some CFLs on the walls!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 20, 2008)

well my girl wants to keep the bagseed alive.....

so i figured i get some t5's out the deal....


imma get 2ft t5 with 4 bulbs real soon....


might start using that over my mothers


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well my girl wants to keep the bagseed alive.....
> 
> so i figured i get some t5's out the deal....
> 
> ...


that sounds like a perfect plan to me. i put some shelves in my box! and i'm working on the AC stand. getting there....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 20, 2008)

you trying to sog? or keep mothers? or are you talking about completely switching over to t5's?


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you trying to sog? or keep mothers? or are you talking about completely switching over to t5's?


I meant when i was having the heat problems - all the possible solutions going through my head -- one of them was switching lights. but i'm hoping the few tweaks i'm making will do the trick. though i'll probably have to cut a hole for heater come winter!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

C'mon email! Let's get this grow rolling bro...do I need to come over and help out on the setup?


----------



## email468 (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> C'mon email! Let's get this grow rolling bro...do I need to come over and help out on the setup?


i'm pacing myself for other reasons. there are things (besides the box) currently preventing my growing but don't worry - it won't be too long!


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm pacing myself for other reasons. there are things (besides the box) currently preventing my growing but don't worry - it won't be too long!


 
can't wait to see the new journal bro!!! patiently waiting for your great work. i hope everything's going well for ya!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 26, 2008)

Grnman and Email....

remember how yall were asking about my sig the other day.....well i may have hurt his feelings.....he started a thread for little ol me!


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> Grnman and Email....
> 
> remember how yall were asking about my sig the other day.....well i may have hurt his feelings.....he started a thread for little ol me!


LMFAO! Fucken awesome man - LOL! Link me man, I gotta see this.

Some people just take the internet way too seriously!


----------



## kayasgarden (May 28, 2008)

hello my friend how are you? I have been cazy busy but soon i will post pics of all i have been up to for you to see Hope you summer is going well!


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hello my friend how are you? I have been cazy busy but soon i will post pics of all i have been up to for you to see Hope you summer is going well!


Hi Kaya! I'm doing very well. that's awesome about the pics! please send me a link if you get the chance - i'd hate to miss them!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO! Fucken awesome man - LOL! Link me man, I gotta see this.
> 
> Some people just take the internet way too seriously!



https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/76003-loudblunts-troll.html


----------



## shamegame (May 29, 2008)

Hey email just stopped by to say herro, and wondering when your next project is taking off...


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Hey email just stopped by to say herro, and wondering when your next project is taking off...


thanks for dropping by. i predict within a week or two i'll have something rolling again.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

and i know what it is...neener neener neener neeerer!


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and i know what it is...neener neener neener neeerer!


yes you do!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

did you spoil it already? or its going to be a surprise?


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> did you spoil it already? or its going to be a surprise?


you're the only one who currently knows.... what i'll be planting and where i'll be posting


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)




----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

omg i love the suspense......dun dun dun!!!!! i can't wait email i'll be waiting patiently with a smile on my face  hope everything is going well with you brother!


----------



## We TaRdED (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> you're the only one who currently knows.... what i'll be planting and where i'll be posting


What are you planting and where will you be posting? ~LOL~

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Picasso345 (May 30, 2008)

Email! Hell of a grow. How do you like that PPP?


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Email! Hell of a grow. How do you like that PPP?


I love it! it is an excellent sativa cerebral high!


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Enigma (Jun 5, 2008)

Jealous.

Good to hear things are still working for ya email!



E


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Jealous.
> 
> Good to hear things are still working for ya email!
> 
> ...


Hey Engima! where the heck have you been? I hope all is well with you!
i haven't started another GJ yet and this i scrapped this last grow (but i'm still enjoying the PPP)!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey email, I haven't been around in month and read this journal today. Looks like you had a rough patch there! Hopefully your next grow will be smooth sailing. I've had my troubles too but right now I have three girls flowering in dirtbags, so life is good. I'm considering whether to go aero or not on my next project. I surely do look forward t your next journal. Good luck!


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey email, I haven't been around in month and read this journal today. Looks like you had a rough patch there! Hopefully your next grow will be smooth sailing. I've had my troubles too but right now I have three girls flowering in dirtbags, so life is good. I'm considering whether to go aero or not on my next project. I surely do look forward t your next journal. Good luck!


oh yeah - heat stress to the max. but every set-back is a learning experience and i'll be once more into the breach soon enough!

Glad to see you around again - do you have a journal going for the latest?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope, no journal, this is a crunchy time of year for me and nobody wants to see my straggly plants anyway. Maybe if I post 'em in your thread people will think they're yours!


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> Nope, no journal, this is a crunchy time of year for me and nobody wants to see my straggly plants anyway. Maybe if I post 'em in your thread people will think they're yours!


I wish they were mine. nothing straggly about those plants! they look fine to me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> I wish they were mine. nothing straggly about those plants! they look fine to me.


Thanks. I'm sure I can do better. I had another plant in a hempy bucket and was truly amazed at the growth rate using that method. That thing was close to 30" when I had to chop HIM down. My baseline is my past outdoor growing so if I don't get 5-footers I'm disappointed. Once again, though, I've learned some more solid lessons about indoor growing so onward and upward, ever higher and higher!


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks. I'm sure I can do better. I had another plant in a hempy bucket and was truly amazed at the growth rate using that method. That thing was close to 30" when I had to chop HIM down. My baseline is my past outdoor growing so if I don't get 5-footers I'm disappointed. Once again, though, I've learned some more solid lessons about indoor growing so onward and upward, ever higher and higher!


to get a 5 footer using a 1000w HID you'd need some pretty high ceilings indeed!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> to get a 5 footer using a 1000w HID you'd need some pretty high ceilings indeed!


LOL. I know. I have 600w HPS and 4 65w CFLs. Part of my basement is dirt floor; I could always dig down a few feet! I can see why people get light movers and top their plants or LST when growing indoors; it's hard to get much light anywhere except the top of the plant. Has anyone ever tried just laying a plant over on its side once it reaches a certain size? Then you could train all the side branches over to one side and there you go; multiple colas without topping.

I've been thinking lately that things like mylar or panda film or just white painted enclosures probably don't really have much effect on conserving or redistributing light since the inverse square law coupled with a certain amount of light absorption in whichever material you are using would really render the amount of reflected light negligible. Plus it's a lot easier to disperse heat. I could be wrong; it's happened before.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I know. I have 600w HPS and 4 65w CFLs. Part of my basement is dirt floor; I could always dig down a few feet! I can see why people get light movers and top their plants or LST when growing indoors; it's hard to get much light anywhere except the top of the plant. Has anyone ever tried just laying a plant over on its side once it reaches a certain size? Then you could train all the side branches over to one side and there you go; multiple colas without topping.
> 
> I've been thinking lately that things like mylar or panda film or just white painted enclosures probably don't really have much effect on conserving or redistributing light since the inverse square law coupled with a certain amount of light absorption in whichever material you are using would really render the amount of reflected light negligible. Plus it's a lot easier to disperse heat. I could be wrong; it's happened before.


you are right on nearly all counts! i have noted plants growing towards the mylar rather than the light so i think a reflective surface (close) may help quite a bit. some people do sideways grows. using a vertical light would be the slicker to get light deep down.

I'm going to try using a horizontal trellis and keeping the plants growing sideways that way. once i get it started -- i'll post a journal. i guess it would be kind of a SCRoG but what the hell do i know?!?!


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

I am doing that next go round (ScrOG) in August
If you don't do it soon, you will have the benefit from my mistakes


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alto said:


> I am doing that next go round (ScrOG) in August
> If you don't do it soon, you will have the benefit from my mistakes


I'll probably beat that date - you can learn from mine i guess - though hopefully they will be few and uneventful...mistakes that is. i think taking care of the heat issue is going to greatly help matters.


----------



## toke4smoke (Jun 6, 2008)

you ever ganna post pics


----------



## Alto (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'll probably beat that date - you can learn from mine i guess - though hopefully they will be few and uneventful...mistakes that is. i think taking care of the heat issue is going to greatly help matters.


Cool...
What are you thinking about using as your "trellis"?
I found some nice wire poultry netting thats 2"x3" and coated with vinyl.
I am going to run the light close to it for a while to see if the plastic coating gasses out any, don't want that to happen during the grow.
I may stick to straight ahead galvanized wire tho (its cheaper) I just worry about rust with the acidic nutes solutions.
A wooden grid could always be an alternative too, I just have to see what I can find locally.


----------



## F4o12te (Jun 7, 2008)

your final yield that was aounce short of a pound, was that dryand cured ??


----------



## F4o12te (Jun 7, 2008)

dry and curred*


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

toke4smoke said:


> you ever ganna post pics


tons of pics - gotta wade through the journal.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

F4o12te said:


> your final yield that was aounce short of a pound, was that dryand cured ??


that was a different grow but no - my scale was off. i ended up with a more normal 2-3 oz per plant (6-9 oz total).


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

Alto said:


> Cool...
> What are you thinking about using as your "trellis"?
> I found some nice wire poultry netting thats 2"x3" and coated with vinyl.
> I am going to run the light close to it for a while to see if the plastic coating gasses out any, don't want that to happen during the grow.
> ...


i am using regular plastic gardening trellis which i stapled about 18" above my system. I say trellis but it is more of a net.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey email, word around town is you got a new grow going? What's the haps brotha??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

damn inspecta gadget??? lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn inspecta gadget??? lol


HEH, more like....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

LMAO word!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hey email, word around town is you got a new grow going? What's the haps brotha??


yes - got a new one started -- about a week into it now. I am working on my journal and pictures. And i want to give them some time to see if they're going to grow well before i bother posting a new journal (so far so good).

you'll see something within the next 2-20 days 

word around town... that cracked me up!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't tease me bro!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Don't tease me bro!


oh man - don't worry. they just formed their first set of leaves and just today saw the taproot extending below the netpot for the first time.

good leafy shots are weeks away! and bud shots more than a month away.

plenty of time...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

So your not one of those people that documents the entire grow? I guess after several grows that shit does get a bit repetitive.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

he does, but email just doesnt have the time


he normally has all the pics and notes just does it or catches it up when he can.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

one day you'll see him start a new thread and he'll keep posting, thas when you'll know1


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I like you LB, you're kinda like email when he's not here. Like an answering machine, but you provide answers.

EMAIL have no time? What else does he do other then chill at RIU DOT ORG? Busy kicken ass and taken names...?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

we are still computer geeks


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

getting all my notes and pictures together is what takes time. i have all the data - got to massage it into a useful format.

and yes, i have to work and play sometimes


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh yea, forgot about how well your document everything. You watch that show weeds?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

airs the 16th right?


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Oh yea, forgot about how well your document everything. You watch that show weeds?


funny you should ask - i just borrowed the first season - i've never seen it before but will be watching it soon enough!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea LB, the 16th!

Oh email, you will be addicted in now time man. I got all seasons on DVD. Just picked up season 3 yesterday so I can brush up on the last parts.

Can't wait for season 4.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea LB, the 16th!
> 
> Oh email, you will be addicted in now time man. I got all seasons on DVD. Just picked up season 3 yesterday so I can brush up on the last parts.
> 
> Can't wait for season 4.


cool! i should mention i'm pretty picky about what shows i watch but now i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

they have all the episodes on torrent.


i got the season 1 & 2 on blurray...


guess i gotta go get season 3 now


----------



## Alto (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> guess i gotta go get season 3 now


They have season 3 on "On Demand" if you have Showtime
maybe you can copy it from there?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Alto said:


> They have season 3 on "On Demand" if you have Showtime
> maybe you can copy it from there?


That is true, check Showtime on demand.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

no im referring to buying on Bluray....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

i have all the seasons dloaded to my computer in HD....but aint nothing like having it on bluray with the side features and shit!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i have all the seasons dloaded to my computer in HD....but aint nothing like having it on bluray with the side features and shit!!!



I think what he meant was, if you already have Showtime, you are basically paying for it. So just rip all the episodes from the on demand to your PC.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

but i been had all the seasons before showtime had them on demand is what im trying to say.


and besides. i must have the bluray.

i've never had a dvd collection and all my friends had one. so i figured i'd start my dvd collection, but step the game up a little bit and start with the blurays.....going 35 strong now.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> but i been had all the seasons before showtime had them on demand is what im trying to say.
> 
> 
> and besides. i must have the bluray.
> ...


Check Deepdiscount.com for some good prices on Blu-ray. That's where I get all my HD DVD and Blu-ray movies.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Check Deepdiscount.com for some good prices on Blu-ray. That's where I get all my HD DVD and Blu-ray movies.


if half.com (ebay's book/dvd/cd site with set prices - no bidding) doesn't have them - another place to look (not buy) for the best prices is dvdpricesearch (deepdiscount is usually cheapest but once in awhile....)


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

if you do torrent downloads you can find on pirate torrent... californication is also a great show that is on showtime..


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

i have all the seasons of Penn&Teller's Bullshit! on DVD - that is showtime i think. While i don't always agree (though amazingly - i usually do agree!) - their brashness is usually good for a laugh or three!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Check Deepdiscount.com for some good prices on Blu-ray. That's where I get all my HD DVD and Blu-ray movies.


thanks!!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> if half.com (ebay's book/dvd/cd site with set prices - no bidding) doesn't have them - another place to look (not buy) for the best prices is dvdpricesearch (deepdiscount is usually cheapest but once in awhile....)



Like I said, they have excellent deals on Blu-ray and HD DVD. I have never bought SD DVD from them. Yea, the Pirate Bay is a good place to download torrents.


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

here we go...


----------

